# Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au



## Havoerred (8. März 2010)

Moin allerseits,

am 1.April ist Saisoneröffnung an der Skjern Au in Dänemark.
Wer von Euch wird zum Start dabei sein und in welchen Flußabschnitten  wollt Ihr Fischen?

Viele Grüße Havoerred


----------



## Costas (8. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Havoerred schrieb:


> Moin allerseits,
> 
> am 1.April ist Saisoneröffnung an der Skjern Au in Dänemark.
> Wer von Euch wird zum Start dabei sein und in welchen Flußabschnitten  wollt Ihr Fischen?
> ...



Hallo Mefo

Ich bin dann bestimmt dabei! Wo ich angeln werde, weiss ich noch nicht. Ich werde ein Paar Tage vorher den Wasserstand kontrollieren gehen und mich erst dann entscheiden.

Denk daran, dass dieses Jahr der erste Tag nicht umsonst ist! Das war nämlich der Fall bis letztes Jahr. Der 1. April ist heuer Feiertag in DK, deswegen wird es trotzdem nicht wenig Leute geben.

Gruss aus dem Norden #h
Costas


----------



## Havoerred (8. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@ Costas



> Denk daran, dass dieses Jahr der erste Tag nicht umsonst ist! Das war nämlich der Fall bis letztes Jahr.



Kannst Du mir da mal genauere Infos geben. 

Viele Grüße 
Havoerred


----------



## Costas (8. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Havoerred schrieb:


> @ Costas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja. Bis letztes Jahr war das Angeln am 1. Saisontag, sprich der 1.4. umsonst. Das war eine lange Tradition. Leider wurde diese immer mehr missbraucht, sprich aufgrund der steigenden Lachsenzahlen sind immer mehr Leute am ersten Tag gekommen. 

Das Gewässer gehört Privatvereinen und man muss je nach Strecke wo man angeln will eine Tages- oder Wochenkarte kaufen. Diese fangen bei dkk 100,- / Tag an. Also immer noch billiger als eine Tageskarte bei den Forellenseen . Dazu braucht man den staatlichen Angelschein, welcher ca. 40-50,./Tag oder ca. dkk100,.-/woche kostet. Damit darf man auch an allen öffentlichen Gewässer angeln, wie z.B. im Hafen von Hvide Sande, Ringköbing Fjord und einigen staatlichen Seen.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Havoerred (8. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Costas schrieb:


> Ja. Bis letztes Jahr war das Angeln am 1. Saisontag, sprich der 1.4. umsonst. Das war eine lange Tradition. Leider wurde diese immer mehr missbraucht, sprich aufgrund der steigenden Lachsenzahlen sind immer mehr Leute am ersten Tag gekommen.
> 
> Das Gewässer gehört Privatvereinen und man muss je nach Strecke wo man angeln will eine Tages- oder Wochenkarte kaufen. Diese fangen bei dkk 100,- / Tag an. Also immer noch billiger als eine Tageskarte bei den Forellenseen . Dazu braucht man den staatlichen Angelschein, welcher ca. 40-50,./Tag oder ca. dkk100,.-/woche kostet. Damit darf man auch an allen öffentlichen Gewässer angeln, wie z.B. im Hafen von Hvide Sande, Ringköbing Fjord und einigen staatlichen Seen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Costas,

der staatliche Angelschein ist selbstverständlich. Mir war nicht bekannt, dass es so eine Regelung gab. Ich bin Mitglied im Herning Sportsfiskerforening. Somit hatte ich immer einen gültigen Angelschein für die Vereinsstrecken dabei.

Viele Grüße Havoerred


----------



## Thomas-A. (9. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Hallo ,

habe gestern euren Tread gelesen und bin da etwas neugierig geworden und hab mich im netz etwas über die Skjern Au Informiert .

Ist ja ein richtig geiles gewässer . :m

Da Ich /Wir am 9 April für eine Woche nach Sondervig fahren 
wär es mal was andres wie nur "Put and Take" See´n .

Da es mit den Heringen ja noch nicht so gut aussieht( kann aber ja noch kommen ) habe ich mich entschlossen es mal an der Skjern Au zu probieren .

Habt ihr vieleicht ein Link oder ein paar Tips Bezüglich Tageskarten und Streckenabschnitt ?

Freue mich über eure antworten . 

LG Thomas


----------



## Costas (9. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Thomas-A. schrieb:


> Habt ihr vieleicht ein Link oder ein paar Tips Bezüglich Tageskarten und Streckenabschnitt ?
> 
> LG Thomas



Hallo Thomas

Es gibt versch. Tageskarten mit versch. Streckenabschnitte. Zum Teil überschneiden sich auch die Abschnitte. Ich empfehle Dir die Karte für den grössten Abschnitt, d.h. vom Fjord, über Tarm, Skjern, Albaek bis Borris. Da hast du über 40km zum laufen inkl. Strecken bei Nebenauen  wie Omme und Vorgod Au. Den Schein kriegst Du bei allen Touristikbüros sowie bei fast allen Angelläden der Region. 

Wenn Du dazu sonst was wissen möchtest, einfach fragen.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## Havoerred (10. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Thomas-A. schrieb:


> Habt ihr vieleicht ein Link oder ein paar Tips Bezüglich Tageskarten und Streckenabschnitt ?
> 
> Freue mich über eure antworten .
> 
> LG Thomas



Hallo Thomas,

die meisten Lachse und Meerforellen werden im unteren Abschnitt den Costas beschrieben hat gefangen.
Sehr viel Spass macht auch das Fischen im Mittellauf. Hier ist es nicht ganz so überlaufen zum Saisonstart. Tageskarten kannst auch Online kaufen unter http://http://www.dagkort.dk/?p=region&region=2

Viel Spass
Havoerred


----------



## Havoerred (10. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Havoerred schrieb:


> Tageskarten kannst auch Online kaufen unter




@ all

Sorry, der Link scheint nicht zu funktionieren.

Noch mal 

http://dagkort.dk/?p=region&region=2

und dann gewünschen Verein aussuchen.

Viele Grüße Havoerred


----------



## Thomas-A. (10. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Wow #h

Das nen ich mal schnell und genau .

Danke für eure Tips ,#g

werd es mit sicherheit ausprobieren . 

Freu mich schon riesig auf Dänemark .

Danke nochmal für eure Tip´s .  #r

LG Thomas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (10. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Es scheint an der Skjern Au eine neue Entwicklung bezüglich der Vorschriften zu geben, nachzu lesen bei den "Nyheder" auf der HP www.skjernaasam.dk

Hier http://skjernaasam.dk/php/Index.php?contentid=309 konnte ich mit meinem bisschen dänisch entziffern, dass für 2010 eine Änderung in Planung ist aber noch nicht komplett spruchreif.

Soweit ich das übersetzen konnte (Costas , vielleicht kannst du das exakter machen), wird um den Laichlachs-Bestand zu schonen, der Lachs in der Skjern Au prinzipiell komplett geschont (Laksen fredes i Skjern Å).

Es ist aber eine Lachsquote geplant, wie auch an anderen jütländischen Flüssen (z. B. Varde Au, Konge Au), nach deren erreichen tatsächlich kein Lachs mehr entnommen werden darf. Die geplante Quote liegt bei 300-350 Lachsen (Skjern Å Systemet tildeles en årlig kvote på mellem 300 og 350 laks som må hjemtages). Als Vergleich: Von den in 2009 gemeldeten 943 Lachsen wurden 532 entnommen, der Rest released.

Es kann im Laufe der Saison dazu kommen, dass eine Maximal-grösse für die Entnahme eingeführt wird, d.h. um Multi-Seewinterfische (besonders erfolgreiche Laicher) zu schonen, dürften dann Fische *über* einer Grösse X (die noch nicht festgelegt ist) nicht mehr entnommen werden.
(Der indføres størstemål på forskellige tidspunkter i sæsonen)

Die Quote pro Person wird auf max. 1 Lachs pro Jahr festgelegt, letztes Jahr waren es entweder 2 Lachse unter 73 cm *oder *1 Lachs über 73 cm. (Der må kun hjemtages 1 laks pr. person/sæson). Meerforellen dürfen pro Saison nur 2 entnommen werden, 2009 war dies noch nicht begrenzt (Der må maksimalt hjemtages 2 havørreder pr. person/sæson).

Die Saison soll bis zum 30.09. gehen und nicht mehr bis zum 15.09. wie vorher (Sæsonen udvides således at 30.9 bliver sidste fiskedag)

Wenn ich all dies richtig verstanden habe, ist all dies *noch nicht Fakt* sondern ist noch in Verhandlung mit dem Fischereiministerium. Allerdings schadet es auch nicht wenn man sich gedanklich auf diese Änderungen schon mal einstellt, die könnten schnell Fakt werden.
Vielleicht kann Costas oder ein anderer dessen dänisch nicht so "bröckelig" #h ist wie meines, diese Infos noch mal verifizieren.

Gruß

MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Costas (10. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Es scheint an der Skjern Au eine neue Entwicklung bezüglich der Vorschriften zu geben, nachzu lesen bei den "Nyheder" auf der HP www.skjernaasam.dk
> 
> Hier http://skjernaasam.dk/php/Index.php?contentid=309 konnte ich mit meinem bisschen dänisch entziffern, dass für 2010 eine Änderung in Planung ist aber noch nicht komplett spruchreif.
> 
> ...



Hallo

Was Mefo-Schreck schrieb ist richtig. Es gibt noch einige Details dazu, worauf ich jetzt nicht eingehen möchte. Fakt ist, dass dies nur ein Vorschlag ist. Bis zu Saisonbeginn kommen die definitiven Regeln. 

Erfahrungsgemäss wird sich am Vorschlag bestimmt was ändern. Z.B. hat hier ein lokaler Verein vorgeschlagen, dkk 150,- für eine Tageskarte einzunehmen, nach langem debattieren sind es jetzt nur dkk 100,-. Wir warten es also mal ab.

Die Streckenabschnitte haben sich bei den Vereinen auch verändert. Informiert Euch also beim Kartenkauf genau, bevor Ihr zum Gewässer geht.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (10. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Ich hoffe nur das hier nichts "totreguliert"/überbürokratisiert wird. Schonmassnahmen sind natürlich sinnvoll, so ein Schatz muss bewahrt und evtl. noch ausgebaut werden. Übertriebene Massnahmen könnte aber auch dem Angler-Tourismus in der Region schaden, auch wenn der typsche Lachsangler nicht unbedingt ein "Fleischmacher" ist aber wenn ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt gar kein Lachs mehr entnommen werden dürfte nach Erreichen der Quote, könnte gegen Ende der Saison (August/September Sommerlachszeit) sich das schon negativ auswirken. 
Ich bin auch kein Fleischmacher aber 1 selbstgefangenen Lachs bringe ich schon mal gerne auf den Tisch.
Das es aber auch ohne evtl. (?) übertriebene Massnahmen geht, zeigt die Entwicklung der letzten 11 Jahre beginnend mit Anfang der Renaturierung im Jahr '99. Es gab in der Zeit keine maximale Lachsfangqoute sondern nur die schon erwähnte Regelung von 1 bzw. 2 Lachsen Entnahme pro Person und Saison und trotzdem ist die Anzahl der gemeldeten Lachse seit 2001 regelrecht "explodiert" bei steigendem Durchschnittsgewicht, den Vereinen und dem DCV (Dansk Center for Vildlaks) sei Dank!! 
Ich habe das mal dargetellt in dem 1. und 2. angehängten Bild, das 3. Bild zeigt die Entwicklung der MeFo-Fänge, die sehr schwankend waren.


Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas-A. (10. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@MeFo-Schreck und Costas .

Eure infos sind echt super .:vik:

Da ich ja erst am 9 April fahre wird sich doch vieleicht noch

etwas ändern , dann  wäre klasse wenn ihr 

mich / uns hier weiter auf dem laufendem halten würdet 

bezüglich der Vorschriften .#h

LG Thomas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (10. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Da ich die Entwicklung an der Skjern Au seit einigen Jahren mit grossem Interesse und auch Bewunderung verfolge (obwohl ich es seit 2003 selbst nicht mehr an die Skjern Au "geschafft" habe  ) , werde ich auch natürlich weiter ein waches Auge darauf halten und kann solche updates gerne posten.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## _seabass_hunter (10. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

hallo in die Runde
Habe auch vor die Skjern zu besuchen und zwar ab dem 5.04-10.04.Suche noch eine Unterkunft in der Nähe v-. Borris.Kann mir jemand ein Tip geben ,wo es noch was günstig ist .Brauche nicht viel ,ein Bett,Waschbecken und ich glaube das wars|supergri.Danke und schönen Gruß 
Roland


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Du könntest hier http://inge-ferie.dk/DreamHC/Side25.html mal anfragen, die haben Hütten, Ferienwohnungen und Ferienhäuser in Borris. vielleicht ist noch was frei.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## _seabass_hunter (11. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Danke das habe ich schon gesehen, bin alleine und deshalb ist eine Pension besser/billiger.War den keiner bereits in der Gegend und kann mir Tip geben??


----------



## Costas (23. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Hallo

Wie versprochen kommt hier ein Update über die neuen Regelungen an der Skjern Au.

Ich habe eine etwas (für manche) weniger erfreuliche Nachricht zur  Skjern Au. Seit langem gibt es ein Gerangel um die Festlegung der  Fangquoten an der Skjern Au. Gestern hat das Fischereidirektorat  beschlossen, dass bis auf weiteres alle gefangene Lachse zurückgesetzt werden müssen.

Die Vereine, welche die jeweiligen Angelrechte besitzen, können beantragen, eine Fangquote dafür zu erhalten. Das werden sie auch machen und sie wahrscheinlich auch kriegen. Das dürfen sie aber erst ab dem 29.3. beantragen und man weiss nicht, wie schnell der Entscheid von der amtlichen Stelle kommen wird. Wahrscheinlich wird es mind. ein Paar Wochen dauern.

Also, man  spricht von einer jährlichen Quote zwischen 300 und 400 Lachse. Das bedeutet, die esrten 300 bis 400 Lachse dürfen wahlweise behalten werden, dann  muss wieder alles zurückgesetzt werden. 

Was bedeuted dies für uns Angler? Höchstwahtscheinlich gilt bei der Premiere am 1. April Catch & Release. Persönlich finde ich das gar nicht so schlecht, denn über die ganze Saison gesehen wird man als Sportangler noch höhere Chancen haben, grosse und zahlreiche Lachse zu fangen. Ich fange lieber 10 Lachse und behalte keinen, als nur 2 damit ich 1 behalten kann.

Sonst bleiben die Regeln wie letztes Jahr. Darunter sind die Widerhaken und man darf nur einen Haken benutzen. Es wird auch mehr danach kontrolliert und auch entgeltich bestraft.

Weitere News werden hier später gepostet.

Grüsse aus dem Norden #h
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wie versprochen kommt hier ein Update über die neuen Regelungen an der Skjern Au.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Costas,#h

würdest du das bitte genauer erläutern::m
Das mit dem *einen* Haken verstehe ich als nur* einen*
*Drilling.Oder ist es ein Einzelhaken?*
Was ist mit den Widerhaken,*erlaubt oder nicht?*

Gruß
Jürgen *|wavey:*


----------



## Costas (23. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,#h
> 
> würdest du das bitte genauer erläutern::m
> Das mit dem *einen* Haken verstehe ich als nur* einen*
> ...



Hi Jürgen

Es kann nur ein Haken verwendet werden, egal welche Form. Es kann also sein: Einzelhaken, Zweierhaken, Dreierhaken, Plastikköderhaken oder was sonst noch alles gibt. 

Widerhaken sind verboten. Darunter versteht man sowohl die "normalen" Widerhaken wir auf einem Drilling, als auch die Wiederhaken auf einem Wurmhaken, die den Wurm auf dem Haken halten sollten. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Costas schrieb:


> Hi Jürgen
> 
> Es kann nur ein Haken verwendet werden, egal welche Form. Es kann also sein: Einzelhaken, Zweierhaken, Dreierhaken, Plastikköderhaken oder was sonst noch alles gibt.
> 
> ...


 


@ Costas,#h

du hast entsprechende Drillinge auf Vorrat in den 
passenden Größen?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Michael_05er (23. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Costas schrieb:


> Widerhaken sind verboten.


Und aus dem letzten Jahr kann ich berichten, dass das auch kontrolliert wird. War einen Tag mit Costas an der Skjern und musste zwei mal meinen Köder vorzeigen. Zum Glück hatte ich die Widerhaken angedrückt. 
Gruß,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Und aus dem letzten Jahr kann ich berichten, dass das auch kontrolliert wird. War einen Tag mit Costas an der Skjern und musste zwei mal meinen Köder vorzeigen. *Zum Glück hatte ich die Widerhaken angedrückt. *
> Gruß,
> Michael


 

Angedrückte Widerhaken werden *offiziell* akzeptiert?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (23. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@Jürgen

Leider nicht. Denn es ist immer noch einfacher, den Köder zu kaufen und die Widerhaken zusammenzudrücken. Dies geht ganz einfach mit einer üblichen Anglerzange.

@Michael

Ich mag mich ganz gut an diesen Tag erinner. Den ganzen Sommer haben sie mich nie kontrolliert und dann innerhalb von 10 Minuten gleich zweimal. Dann sind uns die Lachse mehrmals vor der Nase wie die Delphine gesprungen. Das war für mich auch eine Premiere. Dann wollten uns die Kühen auch gleich kontrollieren und waren gezwungen, weiter flussaufwärts zu gerhen. |supergri

Gruss
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Costas schrieb:


> @Jürgen
> 
> *Leider nicht. Denn es ist immer noch einfacher, den Köder zu kaufen und die Widerhaken zusammenzudrücken. Dies geht ganz einfach mit einer üblichen Anglerzange.*
> 
> ...


 

Costas,#h
die Antwort verstehe ich jetzt nicht.#c

Nochmal die Fragen:

Hast du Widerhakenlose Drilling auf Vorrat?

Wird das andrücken der Widerhaken geduldet,
oder nicht?

Wer wurde gezwungen weiter Fluss aufwärts zu gehen,die Kühe oder ihr?|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Michael_05er (23. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Costas,#h
> die Antwort verstehe ich jetzt nicht.#c
> 
> Nochmal die Fragen:
> ...


Hallo Jürgen,
bei mir wurde das Andrücken der Widerhaken geduldet. Und da die Kontrolleure sonst sehr penibel waren (ich wusste nicht, dass ich auch den staatlichen Schein vorzeigen muss, der lag im Auto - Danke an Dolmetscher Costas!), denke ich mal, dass sie das sonst bemängelt hätten. So wie die meinen übers Internet gekauften staatlichen Schein dann beäugt haben, waren die ganz schön gründlich...
Also: Widerhaken andrücken sollte gehen (und fünf Pfund Möhren einpacken für die Kühe...)
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Costas (23. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Costas,#h
> die Antwort verstehe ich jetzt nicht.#c
> 
> Nochmal die Fragen:
> ...



Hi Jürgen

Du hast zurecht meine Antwort nicht verstanden. Jetzt nochmals deutlich.

Hast du Widerhakenlose Drilling auf Vorrat?
-> Nein. Zu aufwendig, alle Drillinge auswechseln zu müssen.

Wird das andrücken der Widerhaken geduldet,
oder nicht?
-> Ja, 100%. Sie müssen einfach vollständig zusammengedruckt werden. Das geh relativ einfach.

Wer wurde gezwungen weiter Fluss aufwärts zu gehen,die Kühe oder ihr?|supergri
-> Das waren wir! Die waren knapp im Übergewicht, nur weil Michael für unser tieferes Durschnittsgewicht beigetragen hat|supergri. Die meisten Felder gehören Bauern an und man trifft an gewisse Stellen immer wieder Kühe oder Pferde an. Das Weidland ist zwar riesen gross, jedoch manchmal kommen sie zum Wasser um zu trinken oder sie werden einfach neugierig und wollen Gesellschaft.


----------



## Michael_05er (24. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Costas schrieb:


> Wer wurde gezwungen weiter Fluss aufwärts zu gehen,die Kühe oder ihr?|supergri
> -> Das waren wir! Die waren knapp im Übergewicht, nur weil Michael für unser tieferes Durschnittsgewicht beigetragen hat|supergri.


Mein Kescher war zu klein, das war das eigentliche Problem


----------



## Lachs2009 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

zurück zu kommen auf das Lachsangeln in der Skjern Au. Freue mich schon riesig, werde am 1.4.10 auch am Start sein. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass die Albaek Strecke erfolgreicher ist, als die hochgelobte (teurere) Borris Strecke. Faktisch werden zwar etwas mehr Lachse bei Borris gefangen, aber es angeln auch doppelt so viele dort...

Mein Geheimtipp (jetzt wohl nicht mehr) ist ein Mepps Flying Condom in GLO Pink, oder Hot Chartreuse, Hot Orange in 25g. Am 4.9.09 kurz vor Saisonende habe ich innerhalb von 4h 3 Lachse gefangen! Den ersten Lachs, den ich auch entnommen habe, war leider der kleinste... (siehe Bild)

Beste Zeit ist zwischen 10h und 12h und wieder am Nachmittag ab 15h.

Gerade Strecken zügig übergehen, kurz vor den Kurven aktiver abfischen. Nicht zu lange an einer Stelle aufhalten.

Es kann aber auch dort vorkommen, wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt, dass Du auch nur einen Hecht fängst und denkst in diesem verfluchten Fluss schwimmt gar nichts. Eigentlich ist es kaum vorstellbar, dass solche Riesen in diesem (teilweise)schmalen Fluss rumschwimmen.

Achja, Mepps LongCast Spinner, Trophy Spinner und Yakima 21g waren auch ganz gut. (müsst mal bei goggle nachschauen)

Also vielleicht sieht man sich ja am 1.4. bis 5.4.

@ costas: es wäre ja eine Katastrophe, wenn man noch nicht mal mehr einen mitnehmen darf!


----------



## Costas (25. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Lachs2009 schrieb:


> zurück zu kommen auf das Lachsangeln in der Skjern Au. Freue mich schon riesig, werde am 1.4.10 auch am Start sein. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass die Albaek Strecke erfolgreicher ist, als die hochgelobte (teurere) Borris Strecke. Faktisch werden zwar etwas mehr Lachse bei Borris gefangen, aber es angeln auch doppelt so viele dort...
> 
> Mein Geheimtipp (jetzt wohl nicht mehr) ist ein Mepps Flying Condom in GLO Pink, oder Hot Chartreuse, Hot Orange in 25g. Am 4.9.09 kurz vor Saisonende habe ich innerhalb von 4h 3 Lachse gefangen! Den ersten Lachs, den ich auch entnommen habe, war leider der kleinste... (siehe Bild)
> 
> ...



@Lachs2009

Ich verstehe alle Gastangler sehr gut, wenn sie über diese neue Regelung frustriert sind. Leider ist da nichts zu machen. Du kannst mich nochmals am 31.4. fragen, ob eine Fangquote freigegeben wurde.

Zu den Strecken ein Kommentar. Meine Meinung ist, dass man bei allen Strecken gleich gut fangen kann, wenn man die Statistiken durch die Besucher-Zahlen sowie die jeweiligen km relativiert.

Denk daran, die Angelkarten rechtzeitig zu besorgen, denn am 1. und am 2.4. ist hier alles geschlossen.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Costas (26. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Hallo

Gute Nachricht! Es wurde eine vorübergehende Mindestquote von 200 Lachse für die Skjern Au vergeben. Diese teilt sich auf in 100 Lachse über 75 cm und 100 darunter. Die Quote ist garantiert und wird im Verlauf der Saison bis zu 350 angehoben. 

Man muss sich also bei den Angelkarten-Verkaufstellen jeweils erkundigen, ob die Quote erreicht wurde. Sicher ist, dass in den ersten 2 Wochen die Quote nicht erreicht werden kann.

Eine weitere neue Regelung ist, dass man den Fang innerhalb von 4 Tagen, statt wie bis jetzt 7, zu melden hat.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## angler1996 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Glückwunsch für alle , die dann in Angeln können und wir brauchen Costas am 31.04.#h nicht mehr fragen
Gruß A.


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch für alle , die dann in Angeln können und wir brauchen Costas am 31.04.#h nicht mehr fragen
> Gruß A.


 

Hallo Angler1996,#h

könntest du das bitte ins verständliche übersetzen? :m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Michael_05er (27. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Vielleicht meint er, dass die Quote bis zum 31.04 sicher erreicht ist? Danke jedenfalls an Costas, dass er uns hier auf dem laufenden hält. Ich bin ja erst Anfang Juni oben, mal sehen, wie es mit der Quote dann aussieht. Vielleicht heben sie sie gerade kurz vorher an? Ich muss zugeben, dass ich wahrscheinlich auf einen Ausflug zur Skjern verzichte, falls die Quote schon erfüllt ist. Es wäre nur ein Nachmittag, und wahrscheinlich würde ich nix fangen, aber falls ich das unwahrscheinliche Glück eines Lachsfangs hätte, würde ich ihn gerne meinen Miturlaubern servieren können. Selbst meine nicht so fischbegeisterte Ehefrau hat gesagt, Lachs würde sie essen...
Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich kann verstehen, wenn Maßnahmen zum Schutz der Lachse ergriffen werden. Da machen sich einige Leute wirklich Gedanken, eine Fischart zu schützen oder zu schonen, und das hat sicher seine Berechtigung.Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Costas (27. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@Michael

Ich verstehe Deine Gedanken sehr gut. So denken auch viele andere Angler. Dafür sind die Chancen, einen grossen Lachs oder überhaupt einen Lachs zu fangen gestiegen. Wieso? Aufgrund der Quote werden bei manchen Anglern die erstgefangenen behalten, egal wie gross sie sind. Früher, hat man gewartet, bis man einen grossen gefangen hat.

Übrigens, die Varde auch hat die Fangquote schon seit Jahren.

Ich habe gerade noch eine weitere Änderung erhalten. Man darf höchstens 2 Meerforellen pro Person und pro Jahr mitnehmen.

So, noch 5 mal schlaffen und dann geht's los |supergri

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Thomas-A. (28. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Hallo ,

das mit der Fangquote finde ich richtig .

Habe aber noch eine frage .

Ich darf aber an der Skjern au trotzdem* nicht* Haken mit wiederhaken verwenden . 

Richtig ?

LG Thomas


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Thomas-A. schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> das mit der Fangquote finde ich richtig .
> 
> ...


 


*Ja,#h*

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Dr.Lanyon (28. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Hey,
ich bin vom 3.-10.04. mit Freunden in Skaven. Wir wollen dann auch einmal an die Skjern Au, darum freut es mich sehr hier schon so viele Infos gefunden zu haben.
Muß man bis auf die Fangquoten und die Hakenbestimmungen noch irgendetwas ganz wichtiges wissen?
Gibt es bei den Kartenverkaufststellen evtl Karten wo man fischen darf und wo's verboten ist?
Habt ihr sonst noch nützliche Tipps? ;-)


----------



## Costas (29. März 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Dr.Lanyon schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich bin vom 3.-10.04. mit Freunden in Skaven. Wir wollen dann auch einmal an die Skjern Au, darum freut es mich sehr hier schon so viele Infos gefunden zu haben.
> Muß man bis auf die Fangquoten und die Hakenbestimmungen noch irgendetwas ganz wichtiges wissen?
> Gibt es bei den Kartenverkaufststellen evtl Karten wo man fischen darf und wo's verboten ist?
> Habt ihr sonst noch nützliche Tipps? ;-)



Hallo

Bei den Karten-Verkaufsstellen kriegt man alle Regeln und Karten für die jeweiligen Stellen.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Costas (2. April 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Hallo

Gestern war die Premiere an der Skjern Au. Es sind noch nicht alle Lachse gemeldet worden, aber darunter wurde ein Lachs von *125 cm und 27 kg* gefangen! Das ist rekordverdächtigt. Leider sind noch keine Fotos aufgetaucht.

Ich war nur kurz da und habe leider nichts gefangen. Werde es am Wochenende wieder versuchen.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. April 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Gestern war die Premiere an der Skjern Au. Es sind noch nicht alle Lachse gemeldet worden, aber darunter wurde ein Lachs von *125 cm und 27 kg* gefangen! Das ist rekordverdächtigt. Leider sind noch keine Fotos aufgetaucht.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Costas,#h

war hoffentlich kein Aprilscherz ????

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (2. April 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,#h
> 
> war hoffentlich kein Aprilscherz ????
> 
> ...



Hmmm...daran habe ich nicht gedacht. Ich kann es jetzt nicht ausschliessen, jetzt wo Du es sagst. Warten wir es mal ab. Bald tauchen bestimmt Fotos auf, falls es kein Aprilscherz war.

Noch eine lustige Sache dazu. Jemand hat einen "Lachs" von ca. 75 cm gefangen und wieder zurückgesetzt. Offensichtlich, weil er lieber auf einen grösseren gehofft hatte. Er hat auch ein Foto veröffentlich, wie er ihn zurücksetzt. Auf dem Foto ist jedoch klar zu sehen, dass es eine grosse Meerforelle ist! Das wäre eine Top-20 der Meerforellen des Jahres an der Skjern Au gewesen. Er wird sich #q#q#q, wenn er das erfährt.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## Costas (2. April 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Update zum "Rekordlachs"

Es war doch ein Aprilscherz. Ich habe div. dänische Threads durchtöbert und folgendes festgestellt. 

Der grösste je gefangener Lachs an der Skjern Au war 26,5 kg. Deswegen hat er sich nun 27 kg ausgewählt. Er hat noch dazu kommentiert, das er ihn mit "Garn" gefangen hat. Habe ich vorher auch nicht gemerkt. 

Also das ganze ein schlechter Aprilscherz. Hoffentlich wird der Fang nicht zur Fangquote mitgezählt.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. April 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Costas schrieb:


> Update zum "Rekordlachs"
> 
> Es war doch ein Aprilscherz. Ich habe div. dänische Threads durchtöbert und folgendes festgestellt.
> 
> ...


 


Wieso ein schlechter? Bist doch drauf reingefallen.

Gruß und schöne Feiertage
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (2. April 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wieso ein schlechter? Bist doch drauf reingefallen.
> 
> Gruß und schöne Feiertage
> Jürgen |wavey:



Du hast recht :m 

Dir auch schöne Feiertage #h
Costas


----------



## LAC (4. April 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@ Costas
das stimmt mit den 25,5 kg - es ist der größte lachs gewesen der je in dänemark gefangen wurde, er hatte eine länge von 135 cm und wurde im Jahre 1955 in der skjern au gelandet. Weinhändler dinesen war der glückliche.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (6. April 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Und hier 
http://www.7days.dk/fishing/droemmefisk/fisk/dinesen.htm
kann man das Foto von dem Rekordlachs aus der Skjern Au bewundern.
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## LAC (6. April 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@ MeFo-Schreck
Du willst den Rekordlachs sehen:
Hier ist er.
http://www.lydumartcenter.com/natur/skjern.html
Gruß Otto


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (7. April 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@ LAC/Otto
Das ist das gleiche Bild und genauso beeindruckend #6
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## LAC (7. April 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@ MefoSchreck

Du warst schneller, wobei ich es schon getippt hatte, jedoch nicht gesendet habe - war den ganzen tag unterwegs - als ich am pc kam, sah ich es und die post ging ab. Habe jedoch nicht mehr geschaut im thread sonst hätte ich es gesehen. Vor zwei tagen hat man in der varde au, drei kapitale lachse um die 17 kg gefangen.
Gruß Otto


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (7. April 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Sogar noch grösser! Bis 126 cm 18,7 Kg! Nachzulesen hier
http://sportsfiskeren.dk/laksesensation-ved-varde-aa
Da kriege ich echt (Freuden-)Tränen in die Augen... |supergri


----------



## Costas (7. April 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Hallo

Schöne Lachse in den Bildern oben, allesamt. 

Hier werden an der Skjern täglich zahlreiche Lachse gefangen. Es sind aber noch nicht so viele wie im letzten Jahr. Man sagt, das liegt an den tieferen Wassertemperaturen. Deswegen wandern die Lachse weniger von und zu den Auen. 

Was heisst das für uns Angler? Meine Interpretation ist, dass die Lachsenfänge gleichmässiger über die ganze Saison verlaufen werden, im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren. 

Eine andere Neugkeit, die ich hier noch nicht gepostet habe. Die Saison dauert jetzt bis und mit den 30.9.!!! Das heisst 2 Woche länger in September. Das ist toll :m

Gruss
Costas


----------



## LAC (7. April 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@ MefoSchreck / @ Costas

In den medien wird berichtet, dass momentan in  der varde au mehr lachse gefangen werden. Beide gewässer zählen ja zu den besten die wir haben. 
Bei uns ist ein kleiner profi, der hat heute einen lachs um die 5 kg in der skjern au gelandet.
Das es momentan nicht so erfolgreich ist, hat auch etwas mit der schleuse zu tun, sie war die ganze zeit zu und wie ich gehört habe, sollen sich die lachse vor der schleuse gesammelt haben.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. April 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@Costas
Ja das mit der verlängerten Saison lässte für die Gesamtzahl der gefangenen Lachse einiges erwarten, da es in den letzten Jahren immer so war, dass ca. 70 % aller Lachse in den letzten 6 Wochen der Saison gefangen wurden, wenn auch dann meist "nur" die kleineren (Durchschnitt ca. 3,5 kg) Sommerlachse.

@LAC/Otto
Das mit der bisher geschlossenen Schleuse in Hvide Sande ist eben eine Info, die man nur vor Ort haben kann, Danke! #6
Das erklärt (neben dem langen Winter-->spät gelaicht) warum überproportional dünne Absteiger in der Skjern Au gefangen wurden und anteilsmässig nicht so viele frische Aufsteiger wie sonst.

Gruß
Axel/MeFo-Schreck


----------



## realbait (8. April 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Das foto vom Rekordlachs sieht nicht schlecht aus. Bei mir steht erst im spätsommer eine tour zum skjern au an.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. April 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Der Spätsommer ist von der Anzahl der gefangenen Lachse in den letzten Jahren immer die beste Zeit gewesen, wie hier das Bild aus der detailierten Fangstatistik von www.skjernaasam.dk zeigt. Das Bild zeigt die Verteilung der Fänge über die Saison 2009.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## porscher (8. April 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

mal zum verständnis: die lachse kommen aus der nordsee, schwimmen dann an der schleuse in hvide sande in den fjord und von da in die flüsse?


----------



## LAC (9. April 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@ MeFo-Schreck
ich kenne diese tabelle und sie zeigt die entnahme. Ich habe von einigen gewässern noch andere, wo eine zählung vorgenommen wurde u.a. durch elektro abfischung, damit man sich auch über den bestand ein bild machen kann, denn darauf baut sich auch die entnahme auf. Sie alle sagen etwas aus und bei einigen geht es ja schon ins wissenschaftliche, jedoch kann man sich ein grobes bild über den fischbestand und was damit passiert machen.
Bei der fangstatistik, hat man zwar die stückzahlen die entnommen wurden - jedoch sind auch diese nicht immer genau, da mit schwarzen schafen gerechnet werden muss. 

Zig faktoren spielen jedoch eine rolle bei der fangstatistik - über jahre habe ich für ein fliessgewässer diese erstellt und ausgewertet. Nun war es ein gewässer was nicht vom tourismus aufgesucht wird, wie die skjern au - jedenfalls wurde jeder fisch erfasst sowie die fangart. Denn die sagt auch etwas aus, ob es ein zufallstreffer ist oder bewußt geangelt wurde. 
Die skjern au, wird jedoch stark von fremde angler aufgesucht und in den ferienzeiten angeln dort mehrere angler. Ich kann es nicht sagen, ob eine tabelle existiert, wo einheimische angler am gewässer erfasst werden sowie die fremden, dann könnte man sich noch ein besseres bild machen und auch feststellen ob heimvorteil vorhanden ist. 
Diese könnte erstellt werden, bzw. ausgewertet anhand der anschriften. 
Ein weitere punkt sind die fähigkeiten der angler - jeder versucht ja das beste zu geben, auch da spielen viele faktoren eine rolle, wie und wo angel ich usw. usw. Da sehe ich gewaltige unterschiede und einer fängt halt besser als der andere obwohl beide das beste geben. Da sehe ich nicht einen tag, sondern den durchschnitt - da trennen sich unter den anglern welten.

Es sind halt reichliche faktoren, die eine große rolle beim fang spielen, die jedoch die fangstatistik nicht zeigt.
Wenn die lachssaison beginnt und die auen eröffnet werden dann angeln ja nur angler, sie alle haben heimvorteil und kennen das gewässer etwas besser. Die fänge sind so gut, dass sie in allen medien in dk veröffentlicht werden - eine volle seite wurde von der skjern und varde au veröffentlicht und kapitale lachse wurden abgebildet. Ich habe mal die stückzahl der fische - als die varde au eröffnet wurde - durch die anzahl der einheimischen angler geteilt, damit ich mir mal ein kleines bild machen kann, wie lange man angeln muss, um einen am haken zu bekommen.
Das geht nicht so schnell, wie bei allen anderen fischarten und auch kaum in drei tagen, was oft ein angler glaubt, weil er sich einen tagesschein holt für die skjern oder varde au um mal schnell auf lachs zu gehen - das kann zwar klappen - dann hat er glück, jedoch geht er ganz oft nach hause und träumt vom lachs. 
Trotzdem können es traumhafte tage am gewässer sein, wenn man dann noch zwei bisse hatte - dann überschlägt sich das herz - es waren lachs bisse  es ist ja ein lachsgewässer. 
Ich poste die wahrheit und wer es nicht glaubt, der sollte mal eine woche auf lachs gehen und dann berichten - welche stückzahl er gefangen hat - man wird erstaunt sein |supergri denn auch rotaugen sind dabei, so wir mir heute berichtet wurde, der die ganze woche schon auf lachs gegangen ist und es noch weiter macht, bis er einen gefangen hat. Er ist im lachsrausch und brachte noch ein gutes zeichen mit, denn sein nachbar erwähnte am gewässer, dass er schon einen lachs gefangen hat - es ist kein anglerlatein |supergri Es sind also welche drin und die fangstatistik zeigt ja dass reichlich gefangen werden im jahr.

@ porscher
dein posting hat ein fragezeichen. Wenn es eine frage ist, ist es auch die antwort. Wir meinen jedoch die fließgewässer, die im ringköbing fjord münden - da ziehen die lachse und mefos von der nordsee durch die schleuse durchqueren den fjord und ziehen flussaufwärts (mehrere flüsse münden im fjord bzw haben damit verbindung)  u.a. auch im skjern fliessgewässersystem - es ist dänemarks grösstes gewässersystem.
Nicht die lachse der varde au, die mündet in der ho bucht - nördlich von esbjerg. Da ist keine schleuse und kein fjord, da steigen sie auf aus der ho bucht, die zum teil bei ebbe trocken fällt - ein gutes mefo gebiet, wenn man ein boot hat.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. April 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@ LAC/Otto

Du hast natürlich prinzipiell recht zum Thema Statistiken. Es gibt ja ein Sprichwort: "Trau keiner Statistik, die Du nicht selber gefälscht hast!" :q
Das von mir gepostete Bild basierend auf der unten stehenden Statistik der Homepage zeigt übrigens nicht nur die Entnahme an Lachsen (letztes Jahr 532) sondern auch noch die anderen, die released aber trotzdem gemeldet wurden. Das es auch leider immer schwarze Schafe gibt (die mehr entnehmen als erlaubt) und geben wird, ist eine traurige Tatsache und das auch natürlich nicht Fische erfasst werden, die entweder beim E-Fischen zur Laichfischgewinnung gefangen werden oder gar solche, die illegal z.B. im Ringköbing Fjord mit Stellnetzen (ulovlige garn) gefangen werden, ist klar.
Wenn man neben dem von mir geposteten Bild über die Statistik von 2009 sich auch auf der HP von skjernaasam.dk noch die entsprechenden Statistiken der früheren Jahre ansieht (ist ja dort möglich bis 2002), so zeigt sich doch ein klares Muster, dass die meisten Lachse im Spätsommer (August/September) von den Anglern gefangen werden. Dieses sind dann meist die kleineren Sommerlachse und nicht die Multi-Seewinter-Lachse, die oft schon am Anfang der Saison auftauchen.
Wo ich Dir natürlich recht geben muss: Trotz des gestiegenen Bestandes an Lachsen in der Skjern Au (und auch in anderen dänischen Flüssen) ist es nicht leicht einen Lachs oder eine Meerforelle zu fangen!! Das Vorhaben einfach mal so hinfahren, 3-Tage-Karte holen und -Schwupps- einen Lachs fangen ist zu 99% zum scheitern verurteilt. Lachs- und Meerforellenfischen ist harte Arbeit mit hohem Zeitaufwand und gerade als Tourist hat man das Problem der fehlenden Ortskenntnis und auch noch das Probelm , dass Wetter, Wasserstand, Wassertemperatur etc. pp. stimmen müssen. Ich kenne das harte "Spiel" der Lachs- und MeFo-Angelei mit all seinen Rückschlägen, ich bin seit nun 22 Jahren "dabei" in verschiedenen Ländern gezielt auf diese Salmoniden zu fischen, Nackenschläge habe ich da als Tourist schon häufiger erlebt als mir lieb ist :q, meine erste Zufalls-Meerforelle (Brandunsfischen auf der Insel Laesö im Kattegatt) habe ich sogar noch früher nämlich vor 27 Jahren gefangen.
Also an alle, die mit dem Gedanken spielen, an die dänischen Flüsse zu fahren und mal "eben so" 'nen grossen Lachs zu fangen: *Vergesst es!*
An alle , die sich über die Realitäten bewusst sind, dass Lachs- und MeFo-Angeln harte (aber wunderschöne:l) Arbeit ist, denen kann ich nur empfehlen, die dänischen Auen (nich nur die Skjern-Au) zu besuchen, denn die Gegend ist wunderschön, die Einheimischen sind meist nett, Fische sind ausreichend da und die Lizenzen kosten nur ein Bruchteil dessen was man in anderen skandinavischen Ländern für die Salmoniden-Jagd zahlen muss.

Gruß
Axle/MeFo-Schreck


----------



## LAC (13. April 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@ MeFo-Schreck
Axel, wir sind uns ja einig, die tabellen sagen schon etwas aus und man kann sich ein bild machen. Jedoch am ersten tag, wenn die gewässer eröffnet werden, da angeln die ganzen mitglieder der vereine - sie haben heimvorteil - und sie überfallen förmlich das gewässer, das verfälscht ja ein bild, da sonst nicht die anzahl an angler am gewässer sind. Es sind hunderete und alle zeitungen berichten darüber - sie warten förmlich auf den großen fang. Gelandet wird reichlich, jedoch aufgeteilt unter sehr vielen anglern, wo welche leer ausgehen. Natürlich stimmt die entnahme übers jahr- von den kleinen schwarzen schafen übers jahr mal abgesehen. 

Wer sich etwas mit der lachsangelei befasst, der muss wissen, dass die skjern au und die varde au, einen guten bestand hat - sie zählen inzwischen zu den besten in europa, was will man mehr - die chance besteht,  wie du sie geschildert hast, denn so sehe ich die angelei auch.

Zu erwähnen sein noch, dass von meinen gästen - es waren sechs personen - wie schon erwähnt, einer einen lachs gefangen hat und am letzten tag noch eine meerforelle. Sie alle waren glücklich - hinzu kam noch, dass sie einen nachmittag bei uns an einer put&take anlage waren und auch noch um 10 dicke forellen gelandet haben bis zu 4 kg. Alle waren zufrieden, jedoch der angler, der den lachs und die mefo gefangen hat, ist früh morgens zur skjern gefahren und angelte bis zum schluss d.h. in den frühen abendstunden - bei regen und sonne. Es hat sich gelohnt. 
Er kennt sich auch bestens aus mit den europäischen salmonidenflüssen und wir haben uns reichlich unterhalten - er hat auch wie wir alle, die fehlschläge erlebt - am skjern gewässer jedoch hatte er erfolg. 

Gruss
Otto


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (13. April 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



LAC schrieb:


> ...
> Wer sich etwas mit der lachsangelei befasst, der muss wissen, dass die skjern au und die varde au, einen guten bestand hat - sie zählen inzwischen zu den besten in europa,...
> er hat auch wie wir alle, die fehlschläge erlebt - am skjern gewässer jedoch hatte er erfolg.
> 
> ...


Genau das wollte ich sagen: Dank cleverer und konsequenter Besatz- und Renaturierungspolitik (man denke nur an die Renaturierung der Skjern Au zwischen '99 und 2002) haben inzwischen viele dänische Auen eine exzellenten Salmonidenbestand, der sich in keiner Weise vor den meisten schwedischen und norwegischen Flüssen verstecken muss. Die Chance in DK einen Lachs zu "verhaften" ist mindestens genauso gross wie dort und die Preise fürs Lachsangeln sind glücklicherweise zivil geblieben. Das das Fischen auf Lachs und MeFo dennoch immer ein "hartes Geschäft" mit viel Zeitaufwand und auch mit Rückschlägen ist und bleibt, ist doch genau das, was diese Fischerei so interessant, spannend und faszinierend macht! Ich freue mich jedenfalls immer wieder riesig wenn es sich für mich einrichten lässt, dass ich meinen Urlaub in DK verbringe, sei es an Nord- oder Ostsee, sei es an den Flüssen. Und auch an den Flüssen muss es nicht immer einer von den "Grossen" wie Skjern, Varde oder Gudenau sein, auch viele kleine Auen haben so manchen "Schatz" zu bieten.


----------



## Costas (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Hallo

Saisonrekrod für die Skjern Au. Gestern wurde ein Lachs von 120 cm. 15,5 kg gefangen. Die grossen kommen also doch noch. Etwas verspätet als in denVorjahren, aber jetzt sind sie da. Dieser wurde übrigens von einem Deutschen gefangen!

@Jürgen, Dein Timing scheint gut zu sein :m

Gruss |wavey:
Costas


----------



## Michael_05er (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Hi Costas,
wie sieht es denn mit den Quoten aus? Müssen alle Lachse schon zurück? Heute war mein Angelschein aus Dänemark in der Post, in nicht einmal 6 Wochen bin ich schon oben#6
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Costas (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

hallo michael

die quoten sind noch niicht aufgebraucht. nach 6 wochen wird es aber knapp sein, mal sehen. 

gruss
costas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Aktuell (11.05.2010) sind von den 210 gefangenen Lachse 130 released worden und 80 entnommen (siehe Bild), alles immer nachzulesen in den detaillierten Fangstatistiken von www.skjernaasam.dk .
Insofern ist jetzt noch "Luft" für die Entnahme von insgesamt erlaubten 350 Lachsen (175 unter 75 cm und 175 über 75 cm).

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Michael_05er (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@mefo-schreck: Danke für den link, auch wenn die Statistik nur auf dänisch ist |kopfkrat Die zahlen erkenne ich ja (Mathematik ist halt international ) Nur die Unterscheidung unter/über 75 cm finde ich da nicht. Hab gerade mal gerechnet, am Samstag sind es nur noch vier Wochen bis ich nach HS komme, also weniger lang als gedacht. Ich glaube, ich muss mir noch ein paar Flying C Spinner besorgen... Ich freu mich auf den Urlaub. Ich muss vorher nur noch eine Prüfung schreiben und umziehen, werde also sehr urlaubsreif sein :g
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Du hast Recht, leider erkennt man in der Statistik nicht wieviele von den entnommenen (Antal hjemtagne fisk) unter oder über der "magischen" Grenze von 75 cm sind.
Aber selbst wenn bis jetzt alle entnommenen Fisch über 75 cm wären, so wären aktuell für diese Rubrik immer noch 95 in dem maximalen Kontingent von 175 Stück "offen".

Letztendlich muss man sich wg. der schon gefangenen Kontigente der verschiedenen Grössen dann doch vor Ort bei den Angelgeschäften mal "schlau machen", wie es dann mit den Quoten aussieht.

Die Seite gibt einem aber immerhin einen recht aktuellen Überblick was gerade an der Skjern Au "geht".

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Michael_05er (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Letztendlich muss man sich wg. der schon gefangenen Kontigente der verschiedenen Grössen dann doch vor Ort bei den Angelgeschäften mal "schlau machen", wie es dann mit den Quoten aussieht.


Das hatte ich ohnehin vor, will ja Costas mal hallo sagen #h
 Nochmal danke für den link, da steigt die Vorfreude immer mehr.
Gruß,
Michael


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht, aus den "Fangstrapporter" diejenigen "auszusieben", die entnommen wurden und die dann nach Grössen sortiert.
Aktuell (12.05.2010) wurden 214 Lachse gemeldet, davon 130 released und 84 entnommen.
Von den 84 entnommenen waren 80 über 75 cm lang und nur 4 (75 cm, 69 cm, 68 cm, 65 cm) bis 75cm.
Somit sind für die Quote >75 cm noch 95 "offen" und für die Quote <75cm noch 171.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Michael_05er (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Dann besteht die Kunst also daraus, einen Fisch zwischen 60 und 75 cm zu fangen. Das ist ja mal ganz was neues, dass der Fisch beim messsen nicht in die Länge gezogen wird. Zur Not wird die Schwanzflosse gestutzt  (Scherz!)
Hatte mich auf der Seite nicht so genau umgesehen, jetzt habe ich auch die "Fangstrapporter" entdeckt. Manche Dänische Begriffe versteht man ja ganz gut.
Grüße,
Michael
P.S.: Costas, hast Du eigentlich dieses Jahr schon einen Lachs gefangen? Hab die Fängerliste nicht nach allen Namen kontrolliert.


----------



## Costas (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Dann besteht die Kunst also daraus, einen Fisch zwischen 60 und 75 cm zu fangen. Das ist ja mal ganz was neues, dass der Fisch beim messsen nicht in die Länge gezogen wird. Zur Not wird die Schwanzflosse gestutzt  (Scherz!)
> Hatte mich auf der Seite nicht so genau umgesehen, jetzt habe ich auch die "Fangstrapporter" entdeckt. Manche Dänische Begriffe versteht man ja ganz gut.
> Grüße,
> Michael
> P.S.: Costas, hast Du eigentlich dieses Jahr schon einen Lachs gefangen? Hab die Fängerliste nicht nach allen Namen kontrolliert.



Hallo Michael

Ich verfolge die Diskussion, hatte nur keine Zeit zu antworten. Ich habe noch keinen Lachse gefangen. Dafür war ich zu kurz an der Skjern, nur insgesamt 5 Stunden seit der Eröffnung und meinstens mit Gästen. Morgen starte ich einen Versuch wieder, zwar wieder mit Gästen, aber manchmal ist die Gesellschaft wichtiger, als der Fangerfolg, nicht? Wer weiss, vielleicht haben wir Glück und ich werde dann Bilder, wenn möglich mit Videoclip hier posten.

Dass noch nicht so viele kleine Lachse entnommen wurden hat 2 Gründe. Erstens wartet man lieber auf den grösseren Fang und zweitens sind die kleineren Lachse im Frühjahr Niedergänger. Diese lässt man rücksichtsvoll (dk: "vis hensyn", wie wir kürzlich im befreundeten Hvide Sande-Thread gelernt haben) wieder zurück, damit sie in ein Paar Jahren wieder gestärkt und grösser zurückkehren. Das wird den Sommerangler freuen, denn im Sommer ab ca. Mitte August bis Ende Saison kommen zahlreiche kleine Lachse hoch. Dass die Saison noch dazu bis zum 30.9. verlängert wurde macht die Fangaussichten im September so gut wie noch nie.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## Costas (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Hallo wieder

Wir waren gestern an der Skjern, sind aber mit leeren Händen zurück. Es waren aber jede Menge Angler unterwegs.

Wie vorausgesagt, nun sind die richtig grossen Lachse auch an der Skjern angekommen. Gestern wurde einer auf 19 kg und 121 cm gefangen. Umso mehr freut es mich, da ich diesen Bekannten über Rolle, Rute, Schnur und Köder persönlich beraten habe #6.

Hier ist das Foto

Gruss
Costas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

19 Kg bei 1,21 m ...Wow, ein echter Kracher!
Petri Heil dem Fänger!!!#6


----------



## _seabass_hunter (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

. Umso mehr freut es mich, da ich diesen Bekannten über Rolle, Rute, Schnur und Köder persönlich beraten habe #6.

Hallo Costas
Was haben die Kollegen für eine Rute ,Rolle und Schnur bei euch an dem Fluß.Wo drauf hat der Lachs gebissen,Spinner oder Wobbler.Ich gkaube das überwiegend auf Spinner geangelt wird und Wobbler weniger.Wie lange hat der gebraucht bis der lachs im Kescher war.
Gruß Roland


----------



## Costas (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



rolcinc schrieb:


> . Umso mehr freut es mich, da ich diesen Bekannten über Rolle, Rute, Schnur und Köder persönlich beraten habe #6.
> 
> Hallo Costas
> Was haben die Kollegen für eine Rute ,Rolle und Schnur bei euch an dem Fluß.Wo drauf hat der Lachs gebissen,Spinner oder Wobbler.Ich gkaube das überwiegend auf Spinner geangelt wird und Wobbler weniger.Wie lange hat der gebraucht bis der lachs im Kescher war.
> Gruß Roland



Hallo Roland

Ich möchte hier keine Werbung für bestimmte Marken machen. Ich denke alle namhaften Marken haben ebenso gute Ruten und Rollen in der entsprechenden Preisklasse. Was ich empfehle sind:

Rute: 300 bis 330 cm, an machen Stellen auch 270cm. Mittlere bis kräftige Aktion. Von ca. 15-20g bis ca.   40-60g, je nach Hersteller.

Rolle: gute Qualität mit guter Bremse. Mind. 100,- euro muss man schon investieren. Ich ziehe eine nicht allzu grosse Rolle vor mit geflochtener Schnur, da man unzühlige Würfe machen kann.

Schnur: Geflochtene. Da der Fluss keine Steine hat, dann kann man ruhig eine weichere nehmen, die sich auch länger werfen lässt.

Ich habe mit dem glücklichen noch nicht sprechen können. Ich gleube, er ist noch unterwegs bis am Montag. Ich habe ihn über E-Mail gefragt, mit welchem Köder er es gefangen hat. Wir wissen bis jetzt nur, dass es keine Fliege war.

Es ist richtig, es wird leider nicht mehr viel mit Wobbler geangelt. Vor allem nicht seit man nur einen Dreihaken benutzen darf. Einige schwimmen eben nicht richtig, da das Gleichgewicht nicht mehr stimmt. Ich versuche es immer wieder mit welchen, da ich es interessanter finde, damit zu angeln.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## _seabass_hunter (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Danke Costas
Frage nur deshalb weil es immer nur die rede von Spinner ist !!!
Ich finde man kann mit Wobbler  gezielter am Fluß vorgehen,aber ob es an der Skjern auch so ist werde ich im September erfahren.Wegen den einen Drilling mache ich mir keine sorgen habe mir aus diesen Grund spiezielle Wobbler für die Skjern gebaut und so ausbalansiert das die nur mit einen Drilling super laufen.Fast alle von der Stange haben mit nur einen Drilling probleme.!!


----------



## Costas (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Danke Costas
> Frage nur deshalb weil es immer nur die rede von Spinner ist !!!
> Ich finde man kann mit Wobbler  gezielter am Fluß vorgehen,aber ob es an der Skjern auch so ist werde ich im September erfahren.Wegen den einen Drilling mache ich mir keine sorgen habe mir aus diesen Grund spiezielle Wobbler für die Skjern gebaut und so ausbalansiert das die nur mit einen Drilling super laufen.Fast alle von der Stange haben mit nur einen Drilling probleme.!!



Hallo Roland

Du sagst es genau richtig, betreffend den Wobbler. Deswegen ziehe ich sie den Spinner auch vor, da man damit aktiver und gezielter arbeiten kann. Ab und zu nehme ich auch einen Lachblinker....nur zur Abwechslung.

Jetzt erinnere ich mich wieder and die Fotos Deiner selbstgebauten Wobbler. Die sehen gut aus.

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich eine E-Mail vom Fänger erhalten. Er hat's mit einem Kondomspinner von Mepps gefangen. Farbe orange. 

Diese in Farbe orange und gelb sind seit Jahren die fängigsten an der Skjern. Ich relativiere aber das ganze, denn die meisten angeln meistens, manche auch ausschliesslich, nur mit dem Kondomspinner. Würde man welche andere Spinner oder Wobbler gleich viel benutzen, dann würde die Statistik anders aussehen.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@ Costas,#h

Hallo Costas,sind wieder gut zu Hause angekommen.
Vielen Dank für dein hervorragendes Guiding.#6
Auch wenn wir leider nichts zu schuppen hatten,war
der Tag allein schon durch die Sichtung des Seeadlers
der Hammer.
Und mehr Mühe als du dir gegeben hast,kann niemand
erwarten.:m


Viele Grüße von uns,

Jürgen und Felix |wavey:


----------



## Costas (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Costas,#h
> 
> Hallo Costas,sind wieder gut zu Hause angekommen.
> Vielen Dank für dein hervorragendes Guiding.#6
> ...



Hallo Jürgen #h

Schön zu hören, dass Ihr es gut nach Hause geschafft habt. Wir werden uns ja bald wieder sehen.

Schöne Grüsse auch an Felix.

Costas


----------



## _seabass_hunter (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich eine E-Mail vom Fänger erhalten. Er hat's mit einem Kondomspinner von Mepps gefangen. Farbe orange. 

Hallo Costas
Was sind Condomspinner ,habe die bei uns noch nie gesehen ,hast du vielleicht ein Link wo ich die sehen kann.Danke Costas


----------



## Costas (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



rolcinc schrieb:


> In der Zwischenzeit habe ich eine E-Mail vom Fänger erhalten. Er hat's mit einem Kondomspinner von Mepps gefangen. Farbe orange.
> 
> Hallo Costas
> Was sind Condomspinner ,habe die bei uns noch nie gesehen ,hast du vielleicht ein Link wo ich die sehen kann.Danke Costas



Ich meine damit den Flying C von Mepps.

Flying C = Flying Condom = Kondomspinner

Inzwischen gibt es unzählige Kopien vom Kondomspinner, aber anscheinend keiner ist so effektiv wie der von Mepps. Einziger Nachteil sind die etwas schwachen Haken. Wenn man auf Fische über 6-7 kg geht, dann sollte man den Haken austauschen. Ich mache es wenigstens immer so.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Danke Costas für die schnelle antwort.#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Costas schrieb:


> Ich meine damit den Flying C von Mepps.
> 
> Flying C = Flying Condom = Kondomspinner
> 
> Inzwischen gibt es unzählige Kopien vom Kondomspinner, aber anscheinend keiner ist so effektiv wie der von Mepps. Einziger Nachteil sind die etwas schwachen Haken. Wenn man auf Fische über 6-7 kg geht, dann sollte man den Haken austauschen. Ich mache es wenigstens immer so.


 

@ Costas,#h

die *Flying C* von Mepps gibt es nicht in Deutschland.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Michael_05er (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Costas,#h
> die *Flying C* von Mepps gibt es nicht in Deutschland.
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 Hi Jürgen,
schau mal hier: http://www.wobblerundco.de/lachskoeder/mepps-flying-c/
Wegen der Portokosten sollte man etwas mehr kaufen, aber ich werde da diese Woche mal ordern. Will ja vorbereitet sein, wenn ich in vier Wochen hochfahre...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Costas (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hi Jürgen,
> schau mal hier: http://www.wobblerundco.de/lachskoeder/mepps-flying-c/
> Wegen der Portokosten sollte man etwas mehr kaufen, aber ich werde da diese Woche mal ordern. Will ja vorbereitet sein, wenn ich in vier Wochen hochfahre...
> Grüße,
> Michael



Hallo Michael

Den Link kenne ich. Er importiert die amerikanischen Modelle.

Ich kenne hier in DK Geschäfte, wo man sie ca. zum halben Preis besorgen kann. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hi Jürgen,
> schau mal hier: http://www.wobblerundco.de/lachskoeder/mepps-flying-c/
> Wegen der Portokosten sollte man etwas mehr kaufen, aber ich werde da diese Woche mal ordern. Will ja vorbereitet sein, wenn ich in vier Wochen hochfahre...
> Grüße,
> Michael


 



Hallo Michael,#h

danke für den Link.#6
Aber trotzdem würde ich empfehlen,sie von Costas besorgen
zu lassen.Er kann dann direkt die Haken gegen vernünftige
von Owner austauschen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Michael_05er (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo Michael
> 
> Den Link kenne ich. Er importiert die amerikanischen Modelle.
> 
> ...


Hallo Costas,
haben die in den Geschäften auch die vielen Farben? Gerade die ganz pinken oder Firetiger (http://www.wobblerundco.de/lachskoeder/mepps-flying-c/mepps-flying-c-18g-hot-pink-/pink.html oder http://www.wobblerundco.de/lachskoeder/mepps-flying-c/mepps-flying-c-18g-hc/firetiger.html) reizen mich. Den Preisunterschied habe ich gesehen. Vielleicht sollte ich dann doch vor Ort kaufen #h.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Costas (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,
> haben die in den Geschäften auch die vielen Farben? Gerade die ganz pinken oder Firetiger (http://www.wobblerundco.de/lachskoeder/mepps-flying-c/mepps-flying-c-18g-hot-pink-/pink.html oder http://www.wobblerundco.de/lachskoeder/mepps-flying-c/mepps-flying-c-18g-hc/firetiger.html) reizen mich. Den Preisunterschied habe ich gesehen. Vielleicht sollte ich dann doch vor Ort kaufen #h.
> Grüße,
> Michael



Pink und Firetiger habe ich hier nicht gesehen. Man angelt aber hier auf Lachs nie mit diesen Farben, egal ob Spinner, Wobbler oder Blinker.

Die Farben hier sind: orange fluo, gelb fluo, schwarz, natur und rot. An der Skjern werden meistens orange und gelb gebraucht. Manchmal auch schwarz. Und im Sommer bei wenige Wasser und an Stellen wo das Wasser nicht mehr so trüb ist auch mit naturfarbe.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Hallo Costas
Welche Farben "laufen" im September gut,wie ist das Wasser .Trüb oder klar,hoch oder mittelstand.Frage nur weil ich die Skjern Au im Sept. besuchen werde)
Gruß


----------



## Costas (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Hallo Costas
> Welche Farben "laufen" im September gut,wie ist das Wasser .Trüb oder klar,hoch oder mittelstand.Frage nur weil ich die Skjern Au im Sept. besuchen werde)
> Gruß



Hallo Roland

Über die Trübheit kann ich mehr im September sagen. Du kannst mich dann kurz bevor gern fragen. 

Ansonsten erinnere ich mich, dass ich im September immer gut mit orange, rot aber auch mit Kupfer gefangen habe. Dann war das Wasser wieder schon eher trüb.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## _seabass_hunter (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Danke Costa werde mich dann noch im Sept.melden
Gruß


----------



## André K (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Hallo Costas,
ich bin ab Montag in Bjerregard und wollte auch der Skjiern Au angeln.

Welche farben laufen gut für Hecht und Lachs? Gib es in der Nähe ein gut Sortiertes Angelgeschäft? Hatte mich diesbezüglich noch nicht schlau gemacht!

Vielleicht hast du ja einen Tip für eine gute Stelle

Mfg André


----------



## Michael_05er (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Costas schrieb:


> Pink und Firetiger habe ich hier nicht gesehen. Man angelt aber hier auf Lachs nie mit diesen Farben, egal ob Spinner, Wobbler oder Blinker.


Na dann hätte ich ja eine Geheimwaffe, die kein Lachs kennt |supergri
Wie jeder Angler suche ich nun mal nach Gründen, noch mehr Kram zu kaufen...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Costas (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



André K schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,
> ich bin ab Montag in Bjerregard und wollte auch der Skjiern Au angeln.
> 
> Welche farben laufen gut für Hecht und Lachs? Gib es in der Nähe ein gut Sortiertes Angelgeschäft? Hatte mich diesbezüglich noch nicht schlau gemacht!
> ...



Hallo André

Zu den Farben. Schockfarben laufen gerade gut, sprich orange, rot und gelb, am besten in Fluo. Bei Stellen wo das Wasser klarer ist, dann kann man auch natürlichere Farben nehmen. Sonst etwas Kupfer und schwarz ist auch gut.

Viel wichtiger ist, die richtigen Kunstköder zu nehmen, die an einem solchen Fluss sich attraktiv verhalten. Ich möchte damit sagen, viele machen den Fehler und fragen nach den Farben, Gewichten usw. und bringen dann ihre Meerforellen- und Hecht-Köder mit. Das geht selten gut, da die Schwimmeigenschaften anders sind. Die Strömmung an der Skjern ist stark und dafür gibt es spezielle Köder, die gerade für die skandinavischen Flüsse gemacht sind.

Eni Angelgeschäft gibt es direkt bei der Skjern Au (1000m südlich) in Tarm. Das heisst "Fisknu.dk". Ist direkt neben Aldi in Tarm. Centervej 3 ist die Adresse. Sie haben alles was man zur Skjern Au braucht. Sie sprechen auch ein bisschen deutsch 

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Eni Angelgeschäft gibt es direkt bei der Skjern Au (1000m südlich) in Tarm. Das heisst "Fisknu.dk". Ist direkt neben Aldi in Tarm. Centervej 3 ist die Adresse. Sie haben alles was man zur Skjern Au braucht.* Sie sprechen auch ein bisschen deutsch *

Gruss #h
Costas[/QUOTE]


Aber mit einem liebenswerten Schweizer Akzent.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## danmarkhuse (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Obwohl " j.Breithardt " alles zitiert - kennt er sich aus.........
....res:vikekt


----------



## goeddoek (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Es reicht mir jetzt hier mit diesem Kinderkram ! Ich hatte Euch mehrfach gebeten, euren Streit per PN auszutragen.

Dafür gibt es zwei Verwarnpunkte. Wirklich peinlich, wie sich hier "erwachsene" Leute aufführen :r


----------



## Pinn (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Seit Jahren habe ich Mepps-Kondomi in 15g und in 25g in Schockfarben meinem Spinnersortiment für die Skjern Au, weil die irgendwann mal als Geheimtipp galten. Mittlerweile sind die bei Korsholm in Skjern und dem Angelshop neben Aldi in Tarm im Angebot. Gefangen habe ich darauf mal einen Hecht und eine Meerforelle.

Lachse haben sich für diese grässlich bunten Teile bei mir noch nie interessiert.

Wenn gegen die Strömung grundnah eingeholt werden soll, sind die Kondomis in 25g und ihrem vergleichsweise kleinem Spinnerblatt optimal. Die 15g-Spinner sind für diese Art des Fischens an manchen Stellen in der Skjern sogar schon zu leicht. Man kommt einfach nicht tief genug runter, wenn man damit fischt. Insbesondere bei der Verwendung geflochtener Schnur, weil die schwimmt und den Spinner an die Oberfläche zieht.

Eine Schnur mit mindestens 10kg Tragkraft ist im September immer angebracht, da man oft in dem reichen  Unterwasserbewuchs hängen bleibt. Wenn man keine Hänger hat, macht man wahrscheinlich etwas falsch. Die Lachse stehen in ihren Ruhephasen während des Aufstiegs sicher nicht da, wo der Gewässergrund glatt wie eine Startbahn ist und sie gegen die Strömung anschwimmen müssen, um an der Stelle zu bleiben. Vielmehr suchen sie Strömungsschatten und Deckung.

Eigentlich sollte ich die Kondomis aus meinem Sortiment rausschmeissen, weil ich meine, damit werden mehr Lachse vergrault und vergrämt als gefangen. Erstmal das laute Aufklatschen aufs Wasser wegen dem Gewicht und dann diese schrecklichen Farben...

Viel eleganter finde ich die Verwendung von schwimmenden und gleichzeitig tieftauchenden Wobblern in Verbindung mit geflochtenen Schnüren. Die kann man erstmal über die Krautfahnen treiben und anschließend direkt dahinter abtauchen lassen, indem man die Schnur auf Spannung bringt. Schwimmende Tieftaucher (lange Schaufel) um die 5g bis 10g sollten dafür reichen.

Ich selber fische an der Skjern auf Lachs fast nur noch mit der Zweihandrute und Fliege, aber Wobbler sind bestimmt einen Versuch wert.

@rolcinc: Die letzten 6 Jahre war ich jeweils Ende April und im September für eine Woche an der Skjern Au. Richtiges Hochwasser habe ich nie erlebt. Die Sichttiefe in der Skjern, Vorgod und Omme Au war eigentich immer gleich: 30 - 50cm mit oder ohne Polbrille. Im September ist die Skjern allerdings stärker verkrautet als im April.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Danke Werner für deine Antwort,wir lassen uns für September überaschen|wavey: werde Wobbler in Natur farbe wie auch in Schockfarben mitnehmen .Aber ich glaube ,das nicht die Mepps-Kondomi die Fische verscheuchen sondern die 1000 Angler an der Skjern|uhoh:
Gruß Roland


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Es reicht mir jetzt hier mit diesem Kinderkram !* Ich hatte Euch mehrfach gebeten, euren Streit per PN auszutragen.*
> 
> Dafür gibt es zwei Verwarnpunkte. Wirklich peinlich, wie sich hier "erwachsene" Leute aufführen :r


 

Hallo Georg,#h

deine Bitte ist mir bekannt.Aber ich sehe keine Veranlassung,mit diesem "Boardie" per PN irgend
welche Meinungen aus zu tauschen.Es hat von meiner
Seite noch nie einen Kontakt per PN mit diesem Boardie
gegeben.Und es ist ganz klar zu sehen,von welcher Seite
dieses "Störfeuer" ausgeht.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Hallo

Hier ein Paar aktuelle Meldungen von der Skjern Au.

Die Fangquote für Lachse über 75cm ist jetzt aufgebraucht. Ab dem 11.6. muss mal alle Lachse über 75cm zurücksetzen.

Lachse zw. 60cm und 75cm dürfen behalten werden, natürlich unter Einhaltung des jährlichen Kontingents von 1 Lachs  pro Person und Jahr. Hier gibt es auch eine Quote 175, es wurden aber bis jetzt nur knapp 7 davon mitgenommen. 

Und jetzt die guten News #6

Die Lachse sind etwas zahlreicher geworden und das Durchschnittsgewicht ist auch angestiegen. Nach dem Saisonrekord vom 13.5. bei knapp 20 kg/121 cm, hat man allein in der letzten Woche 22 Lachse über 90 cm gefangen. Darunter einer bei 123cm/17,7kg.

Dazu kommt, dass auch erst seit einer Woche jeden Tag mehr Meerforellen kommen. Am 26.5. hat man eine von 94cm und 11,3kg gefangen. Das ist ein Rekord für die Skjern Au, seit die gefangenen Meerforellen statistisch registriert werden (ich glaube 10 Jahre).

Kurz gesagt, jetzt hat man exzellente Chancen, einen grossen Fisch zu fangen. Erstens sind sie da und zweitens, wird's ab jetzt weniger Angler geben, da die Lachsquote aufgebraucht ist.

Grüsse aus dem Norden #h

Costas


----------



## LAC (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@ Costas
nun bin ich bestens informiert, will aber unbedingt einen fangen, der die metermarke überschritten hat. :q 
Wenn wir uns treffen, zeigst du mir die stellen, werde dann auf hecht gehen damit wir nächstes jahr noch größere lachse  und mefos in der skjernau haben.:q
Die fangstatistik der skjern, sieht ja wirklich bestens aus. Rufe dich vorher an, wenn ich komme.
Gruß


----------



## Pinn (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Costas
> nun bin ich bestens informiert, will aber unbedingt einen fangen, der die metermarke überschritten hat. :q
> Wenn wir uns treffen, zeigst du mir die stellen, werde dann auf hecht gehen damit wir nächstes jahr noch größere lachse  und mefos in der skjernau haben.:q
> Die fangstatistik der skjern, sieht ja wirklich bestens aus. Rufe dich vorher an, wenn ich komme.
> Gruß



Moin LAC,

die Hechtangelei an der Skjern wird etwas vernachlässigt. Hechte sind ja für viele Angler lange nicht so interessant wie Lachse...

Wenn es Dir gelingen sollte, auf Deine Ansage hin bei der Hechtangelei einen Lachs zu überlisten, der länger als einen Meter ist, wärst Du mein Held! Selbst wenn Costas Dir die Stellen zeigt!  #h

Anfang September bin ich wieder an der Skjern Au.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## LAC (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@ Pinn
Werner, costas hat ja einige kapitale hechte, die aussahen wie hängebauchschweine in der skjern au gefangen. Ich wollte mit ihm nur zwei, drei stunden los ziehen - wenn ich einen lachs angeln will, muss ich - nach der groben statistik -  eine woche lang jeden tag 15 std angeln oder glück haben, da fehlt mir leider die zeit. Sollte ich jedoch zufällig einen lachs dran haben, werde ich berichten.
Gruß Otto


----------



## Costas (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Hallo

Recht hat der Werner. Es sind nur vereinzelte einheimische, die auf die Hechte losgehen und diese machen meistens C&R, denn "Hechte kann man nicht essen", so heisst es hier . Diese Woche hat einer einen von über 10 kg gefangen und im Februar wurden 2 über 15 kg gefangen. Sie werde nicht registriert, ich habe das nur so nebenbei mitbekommen.

@Otto
Der Termin vom Dienstag Abend steht fest. Bordie Michael ist mit dabei und Bordie Detlef kommt wahrscheinlich auch mit. Wäre super, wenn Du es dann auch schaffen könntest. Hoffentlich lässt bis dann dieser starker Wind nach, sonst sitzt unsere Frisur nicht mehr für das anschliessede Foto-Shooting. Sonst machen wir an einen anderen Tag ab. Du weisst, ich kann fast immer, auch kurzfristig.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## LAC (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@Otto
Der Termin vom Dienstag Abend steht fest. Bordie Michael ist mit dabei und Bordie Detlef kommt wahrscheinlich auch mit. wäre super, wenn Du es dann auch schaffen könntest. Hoffentlich lässt bis dann dieser starker Wind nach, sonst sitzt unsere Frisur nicht mehr für das anschliessede Foto-Shooting. Sonst machen wir an einen anderen Tag ab. Du weisst, ich kann fast immer, auch kurzfristig.

Gruss #h
Costas 

Costas, 
ich habe es schon notiert und habe die pn bekommen - ich kann immer. Ruf dich noch an, wann ich dienstag komme.
Momentan ist der wind gewaltig, über meine haare mache ich mir jedoch keine gedanken mehr, mir ist der haartrockner vor jahren explodiert und als ich im spiegel schaute, waren alle weg.
Deine könnte ich mir vorstellen, sehen sehr sexi aus wenn sie im wind flattern - aber fischfotos sind ja nichts für frauen.
Gruß Otto


----------



## Pinn (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Costas schrieb:


> ...Es sind nur vereinzelte einheimische, die auf die Hechte losgehen und diese machen meistens C&R, denn "Hechte kann man nicht essen", so heisst es hier . Diese Woche hat einer einen von über 10 kg gefangen und im Februar wurden 2 über 15 kg gefangen. Sie werde nicht registriert, ich habe das nur so nebenbei mitbekommen...


Hallo Costas und LAC,

wie fängt man denn die großen Skjern-Hechte vorzugsweise? 

Gehen größere Wobbler im Barsch-, Weissfisch- oder Hechtdesign?  Haben die Hechte feste Standplätze oder sind sie mehr Streuner?

Kleinere Hechte habe ich manchmal in Ufernähe gefangen. Die sind auf Fliegen und Spinner gegangen, die eigentlich für Meerforellen vorgesehen waren.

Gruß, Werner |wavey:


----------



## LAC (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@ Pinn
Werner, diese kann dir nur costas sagen - es ist nicht mein gebiet. Ich kann dir nur sagen, womit ich sie überliste in der lydum au, henne au sowie im fjord.
Und wie es gelaufen ist am edersee in deutschland vor 45 jahren etwa |supergri Das war der hammer


----------



## okram24 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@Costas:

Hast Du es auf Hechte in der Skjern Au auch schon mit Jerkbait probiert?
Und funktioniert das vieleicht auch auf Lachs oder Mefo?

@LAC

Otto, mit Costas habe ich mich schon abgestimmt, wegen einer Tour an der Au, vieleicht möchtest Du mich ja begleiten?
Einen genauen Termin haben wir noch nicht abgemacht, das können wir im Zeitraum vom 04.07.-16.07. vom Wetter abhängig machen!

Gruß Marko


----------



## LAC (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@LAC

Otto, mit Costas habe ich mich schon abgestimmt, wegen einer Tour an der Au, vieleicht möchtest Du mich ja begleiten?
Einen genauen Termin haben wir noch nicht abgemacht, das können wir im Zeitraum vom 04.07.-16.07. vom Wetter abhängig machen!

Gruß Marko 

Marko, natürlich begleite ich dich |supergri werde deine dicken fische tragen ! Dieses werden wir alles vor ort besprechen - werde aber auch eine angel mitbringen, will doch auch mal einen fisch fangen.
Gruß Otto


----------



## Costas (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



okram24 schrieb:


> @Costas:
> 
> Hast Du es auf Hechte in der Skjern Au auch schon mit Jerkbait probiert?
> Und funktioniert das vieleicht auch auf Lachs oder Mefo?
> ...



Ich habe es auf Hecht an ruhigeren Abschnitte erfolgreich probiert. Auf Lachs und Mefos hatte ich keinen Erfolg bis jetzt. Ich finde, die Jerkbaits schwimmen nicht schön bei der starken Unterströmmung. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## LAC (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@ Costas
Habe dich gerade angerufen - komme nicht durch - teile mir mal mit, wann´s losgehen soll heute - ich könnte ab 16 uhr und bringe noch einen angler mit.
Gruß Otto


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Otto,Costas #h

wo steckt ihr????#c
Warte auf einen Fangbericht. Oder seit ihr noch 
am Hechte verarbeiten?|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Hallo

Wir sind wieder zurück. Leider keine Fische gefangen, aber ich denke wir haben den herrlichen Tag bei Sonnenschein sehr genossen. Michael ist nocht etwas länger geblieben und postet vielleicht nnoch ein Foto einer fetten Mefo.

Insgesamt waren wir 5 Leute und nur 4 Ruten, denn Otto wollte nur zugucken heute. Er hat mich begleitet und wir haben uns wie immer lange unterhalten. Wir haben uns ja schon so viel zu erzählen gehabt, da wir uns seit einer Ewigkeit nicht mehr getroffen hatten.

Beiliegend noch ein Erinnerungbild mit Otto in seiner Lieblingspose.
http://img529.*ih.us/img529/7215/13932845.jpg
Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## salmonking (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Hallo 

Da kann ich Costas nur zustimmen, zwar keine fische gefangen aber dazu super herrliches wetter wo eigentlich kein Skjern Au angeler zuhause sitzen kann!!!War meine erste Tour mit Costas heute ,mal schauen wie viele noch folgen!!!

Gruss Christian #h


----------



## Michael_05er (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Ich habe noch bis 22:30 Uhr gefischt, aber nix gefangen. Aber die Tour war trotzdem prima, schoen, dass alle Zeit hatten! Wurde ich jederzeit wieder machen.

Ich hatte noch eine Begegnung mit dem Militaer: Unterhalb der Bruecke kam ploetzlich ein gruen gekleideter Kerl ans andere Ufer. Hielt ihn fuer einen Angler und wollte gruessen, als er sich ploetzlich hinlegte und ein Maschinengewehr aufbaute mit Dreibein und Patronengurt. Hab freundlich gegruesst und bin ein Stueck weiter gegangen... Spaeter kamen noch mehr Militaers und fragten mich, ob ich Soldaten in Kanus gesehen haette. Habe dann versucht, ihnen zu beschreiben wo wir die zwei Soldaten im Gebuesch gesehen hatten. Es waren wohl Daenische Special forces bei der Uebung und sie konnten sie nicht wiederfinden :q Hab ihnen zum Abschied viel Glueck gewuenscht. 

Schade, dass es mit Lachs oder Mefo nicht geklappt hat, aber die Tour war auch so wunderschoen. Gruesse an alle,
Michael


----------



## LAC (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@ Hallo jungs, 
die tour war eine runde sache, hat mir sehr gut gefallen, auch wenn ich nur zuschauer war. Das wetter war super, interessante gespräche geführt und ich musste nicht viel schleppen. :q
Danke costas, für das nette gespräch, gelegentlich werde ich mal den ganzen tag dort mein glück versuchen und dann kommst du wie besprochen nach geschäftsschluß dazu. 
Costas, stell doch bitte mal das foto ein, mit dem auto und der angelhalterung, wo ich dich drum gebeten habe es zu machen. Zwei autos habe ich davon gesehen.  Es ist ein Beweis, dass im skjern bereich unter den dänen ein angelfieber ausgebrochen ist - tolle idee.

Michael, dann waren die späten angelstunden ja noch richtig abwechselungsreich - militärübung usw. schade das kein fisch mehr gebissen hat - das wetter war halt zu schön. 
Pn habe ich erhalten - donnerstag bin ich da, dann schlagen wir mal an der schleuse zu.


@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, wir sind nicht verschollen und waren nicht dort, wo die hechte sich aufhalten, sondern wo die lachse vorbeischwimmen. :q


----------



## Costas (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@Michael

Interessanter Nachbericht das mit dem Militär. So unauffälig waren die 2 in den Büschen jetzt auch nicht. Otto hat getippt, dass sie da was anderes machen :q. Auf ein Versteckspiel des Militärs wären wir nicht darauf gekommen.

@Otto

Hier ist das Bild. Es ist richtig, das ist bei den einheimischen Fliegenangler sehr beliebt, denn sie wechseln die Angelstelle mehrmals und wollen nicht die ganze Schnurgeschichte und die 4-teiligen Ruten jedesmal neu aufsetzen. Es sieht auf jeden Fall cool aus.

http://img444.*ih.us/img444/9153/25470826.jpg


Gruss
Costas


----------



## LAC (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Costas,
das foto ist der hammer, ich finde diese montage super. 
Bei einer geschwindigkeit von 130 km/std würde ich langsam schnur ablassen und dem folgenden fahrzeug - wenn eine nette frau am steuer sitz -  eine nachricht mitteilen - fahren sie rechts ran, ich bin angler der landstrasse und habe einen super köder. :q
Mach mir gedanken, ob ich nicht mal ein kleines filmchen darüber drehe und bei youtube einstelle -  fliegenfischer fritz fängt frische fische.

Costas, diese "feldjäger" am anderen ufer, waren ja schlecht getarnt, man hätte sie mit einem drilling fangen können. Einer muss wohl in seiner stellung krämpfe bekommen haben, da er einmal kniebeugen machte. Jedenfalls habe ich mir das stellungsspiel der beiden angesehen - sonst bewegte sich ja nichts.
@ Michael, hatten sie sich denn auch geschminkt bzw. mit tarnfarbe beschmiert - eine sah aus wie eine frau.


----------



## okram24 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Wie sieht es mit den aktuellen Lachsfängen aus?
Sind die Quoten für die kleinen Lachse schon ausgeschöpft?


----------



## Costas (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



okram24 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit den aktuellen Lachsfängen aus?
> Sind die Quoten für die kleinen Lachse schon ausgeschöpft?



Es werden täglich welche gefangen und auch ein Paar Meerforellen. Zahlreich sind sie aber zur Zeit nicht, die Angeler jedoch auch nicht. Man muss sie suchen und viele Stunden daran investieren, wenn man etwas fangen will.

Die Quote für die kleinen ist noch lange nicht ausgeschöpft. Das "Problem" ist, man fängt ja nur grosse jetzt. Die kleinen kommen erst später im Sommer.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Tim1983 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Costas schrieb:


> Es werden täglich welche gefangen und auch ein Paar Meerforellen. Zahlreich sind sie aber zur Zeit nicht, die Angeler jedoch auch nicht. Man muss sie suchen und viele Stunden daran investieren, wenn man etwas fangen will.
> 
> Die Quote für die kleinen ist noch lange nicht ausgeschöpft. Das "Problem" ist, man fängt ja nur grosse jetzt. Die kleinen kommen erst später im Sommer.
> 
> ...




Hey Costas,
samstag geht es nun endlich los nach DK... Wir werden dann bei dir im Laden mal Hallo sagen und Dich wegen der Skjern Au ausquetschen wie schon besprochen #h . Ich rufe vorher nochmal durch :vik: .

Schöne Grüße


----------



## salmonking (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Erstmal Danke an Costas für den Tip!!!

War heute an der Skjern au abschnitt Lonborg,und nach etwa ner std. laufen direkt am fluss entlang,kommt man zu den herrlichen abschnitt wo ich mal wieder meine neue Wathose testen konnte (Test bestanden:m) weil es net also Tief da ist und viele sträucher mitten im fluss sind!!!
Konnte heute sogar mit erfolg nachhause gehen war ca. 3std da draussen und habe 2 schöne Hechte gefangen der grösste war 87cm und der kleinere 67cm beide released!!!bilder folgen noch!!!
Gefangen habe ich sie auf nen Spinner Grösse 3 und ca. 10gramm farbe des blattes war Orange!!!

Gruss Christian:vik:


----------



## salmonking (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Gestern war es soweit habe mich mit Marko(okram24)und sohn zum Skjern Au fischen getroffen.Treffpunkt war morgens um 9.30uhr bei Costas am Laden und dann ging es los!!!Zielfisch war natürlich ein dicker Lachs oder ne fette Mefo,aber daraus wurde leider nix!!!Dafür konnten wir einige Barsche und sogar 2 Hechte fangen.Wir waren an mehreren Spots wie z.b. Lonborg ,Vostrup und Aalbek zum glück hielt das wetter und wir fischten bis in die Abend stunden ca.22uhr.

Zitat:Es war ein sehr langer ,lustiger und schöner Tag an der Skjern Au gewesen!!!würde ich jederzeit wiedermachen!!!

Hier ein Paar Bilder vom Treffen!!!!





























Hoffe wenn Marko wieder zuhause ist setzt er auch noch ein paar Bilder rein!!!

Gruß Christian (Salmonking) :vik:


----------



## okram24 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Bin gerade wieder zu Haus eingetroffen!

Das war ein super Tag an der Skjern Au mit Christian, auch ohne Lachs oder Mefo!
Werde in den nächsten Tagen auch noch mal berichten!

Gruß Marko


----------



## FangeNichts5 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@ Christian
Schöner Bericht!
Hatte Marko schon mit ner SMS und kürzlich mit ner PN bombadiert, was so lief. Erst jetzt habe ich das hier gelesen, aber mein PC war eh irgendwie gestört, so hätte ich das hier eh nicht lesen können.|kopfkrat

Nächstes Jahr versuche ich 2 Wochen zu bleiben, so kann ich dann auch mal an die Skjern.

MFG
Timo


----------



## okram24 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Einer der Höhepunkte meines diesjährigen Urlaubes in Hvide Sande war eine Tages-Tour an der Skjern Au!

Am Dienstag Früh (13.07.2010) holte ich mir im Laden von Costas in Tarn den Erlaubnisschein, einige Köder sowie Tipps und traf mich dort auch um 9:30 Uhr mit seinem Mitarbeiter Christian (salmonking), der mich und meinen Sohn an diesem Tag begleiten wollte!
Im laufe des Tages wanderten und angelten wir fast den gesamten Bereich der Skjern Au ab, den der Erlaubnisschein hergab, nur unterbrochen von einer Mittagspause in einem Imbiss in Skjern schleuderten wir unsere Köder bis etwa 22 Uhr in die Fluten.








Die Lachse und Meerforellen zeigten sich zwar nicht, jedoch konnten wir einige Barsche und Hechte auf die Schuppen legen und wir hatten ein grandioses Naturerlebnis an diesem schönen Fluß.












Einige der gefangenen Fische ließen wir uns an den folgenden Tagen schmecken!




Mein besonderer Dank geht noch mal an Christian der uns den ganzen Tag begleitete und uns die schönsten Angelstellen zeigte!!!

Gruß Marko


----------



## salmonking (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@FangeNichts5 

Danke war sogesehen mein erster Bericht aber die Fotos sagen ja auch alles,ein Hammer schöner Tag an der Skjern Au!!!

@Okram24

Schöner Bericht von dir ,und zum lob, würde ich jederzeit wieder machen, und wenn du mit dem grandiosen Naturerlebnis die eine kuh meinst,die war einfach nur der Hammer!!!:vik:


Gruss Christian


----------



## okram24 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Wird im Moment noch auf Lachse geangelt in der Skjern Au?

Wie sind denn die Fänge?

Gruß Marko


----------



## Costas (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



okram24 schrieb:


> Wird im Moment noch auf Lachse geangelt in der Skjern Au?
> 
> Wie sind denn die Fänge?
> 
> Gruß Marko



Hallo

Man muss jeden gefangenen Lach registrieren, aber ich habe das Gefühl ,dass nur ein Bruchteil registriert wird. Einige lassen sie wieder frei und registrieren sie nicht. Andere versuchen sie in der Tasche zu verstecken. Ein Kontrolleur hat vor 2 Wochen eine Gruppe erwischt, die 3 grosse Lachse in der Tasche hatten! Das war illegal.

Es werden also immer welche gefangen. Richtig zahlreich werden sie erst ab Mitte August bis Ende September werden. Dazu brauchen wir mehr Regenfälle.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Carphunter13 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Hallo
Ich fahre am Freitag nach Dänemark und will an der Skjern au Angeln.
Ich will nicht auf Lachs und meerforelle angeln sondern auf hecht und barsch. hat jemand tipp für mich Z.B köder ,köder farbe, tages zeit,

danke carphunter


----------



## Frühaufsteher (1. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Moin,
das ist ja mal ein super Forum hier, da wird man ja ganz figgerich.
Erst mal ganz vielen Dank an Costas für die tollen Informationen.
Nun zu meiner Frage:
Ich habe mir eine 14 Fuß Zweihandfliegenflitze gegönnt
und möchte nun wissen was man ans Tippet so antüddeln muß,
um an der Skiern Au erfolgreich zu fischen.#c
Ich habe gehört das man mit der Fliege nachts die besten Chancen hat.
Darf man auch mit einem Wurm angeln?
Beste Grüße
Der Frühaufsteher


----------



## salmonking (1. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@ Frühaufsteher

Also zur Fliegenwahl würde ich dir Rohrfliegen empfehlen mit knalligen farben wie z.b. Orange ,Rot wobei die Farbwahl auch wetter abhängig ist!!!Nachts mit der Fliege ist mir leider nicht bekannt ob es gut ist, kenne viele einheimische aber die gehen nicht nachts,wenn dann sonnenaufgang oder abends zum sonnenuntergang!!!

Und mit Wurm Darf geangelt werden!!!!

Gruss Christian


----------



## Costas (1. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Hallo

Man sagt, dass nachts die Mefos aktiver werden. Lachse werden über den ganzen Tag gleichmässig gefangen.

Heute habe ich eine kleine Runde an 2 kleinen Nebenflüssen gemacht. 
http://img33.*ih.us/img33/4074/50144852.jpg

Ich habe mit einem kleinen aber schweren Spinner geangelt, so tief wie möglich...und plötzlich hatte ich einen ca. 45 cm langen Aal am Haken! Der wollte nicht für da Foto-Shooting hinhalten und schwimmt jetzt weiter.

Gegen Schluss meiner Runde habe ich einen langen Wobbler von 15 cm raufmontiert, weil ich seine Schwimmeigenschaften testen wollte. Zu gross für die örtlichen Fische, dachte ich. Beim 2. Wurf beisst ein 27cm langer Barsch. Von wegen "grosser Köder - grosser Fisch" :q.

http://img185.*ih.us/img185/2400/61834482.jpg

Gruss
Costas


----------



## okram24 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Hallo Leute,

geht hier keiner mehr los an der Au?


----------



## Costas (12. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



okram24 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> geht hier keiner mehr los an der Au?



Hallo Marko

Die kleinen Sommerlachse sind jetzt voll da. Die Fänge sind seit einer Woche sehr gut und es werden nur noch noch besser. In Hvide Sande hat man so viele Lachse gesehen und gefilmt wie nie zuvor. Es gab darüber auch einen grossen Bericht in der Zeitung. Und hier sind die Filme davon:

Link 1
Link 2

Ich werde morgen mein Glück mit Boardie Christian versuchen und dann hier berichten.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Costas (13. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Hallo

Wie versprochen unser Bericht von der Skjern Au. Obwohl wir nur die attraktivsten Stellen der Au beangelt haben (s. Bild 1!!!), nichts wollte beissen. Ein benachbarter Angler aus D hatte was grosses am Haken, konnte es aber leider nicht behalten. Er hat mit Regenwurm geangelt.

http://img12.*ih.us/img12/4320/nudistcamp.jpg
Übersetzung: Enleitung des Skern Au-Nudistenstrands.

http://img835.*ih.us/img835/7328/skjernevening.jpg
Abendstimmung an der Skjern Au

Gruss 

Costas


----------



## Michael_05er (14. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Costas schrieb:


> Übersetzung: Enleitung des Skern Au-Nudistenstrands.


Vielleicht hättet Ihr es auch mit einem Wurm als Köder versuchen sollen :q:q
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## salmonking (15. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Hallo an alle 

Kann nur bestätigen das der Lachs voll da ist, hatte das Glück heute einen zu haken und nach einen 20min. drill leider net landen!!!Hatte trotz kräftiger unterstützung jede menge mit dem Lachs zu tun,einheimische die mich unterstützt haben die den Fisch auch gesehen haben schätzen ihn auf ne länge von 90cm und ein gewicht zwischen 7-10kg,es war mein erster Lachs in diesem jahr und bin immer noch total überrascht welche kraft und was das für ein geiler Drill gewesen war!!!

Wie gesagt der Lachs ist da,und ich werde nicht aufgeben bis ich einen Lande!!!!:vik:

Gruß Christian


----------



## okram24 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Petri zum Lachsdrill Christian,
hoffentlich klappt es beim nächsten mal!

Gruß Marko


----------



## salmonking (16. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Hallo an alle

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ich gebe net auf einen Lachs zu landen!

Heute war es soweit ,ich konnte einen Haken und auch landen!!!
Gefangen habe ich den Laks auf nen 25 gr. schweren Blink,und nach einen 10 min. drill und ca. 50meter fussmarsch am fluss entlang konnte ich den  Fisch an einer sicheren stelle landen!!!Der drill war der Hammer,er zog mehr schnur als ich dachte,mein puls hätte man nicht messen dürfen ,wäre wohl für klinisch tot erklärt worden!!!Er hatte ne Länge von 74cm und ein kampfgewicht von 3,9kg klingt net gross ist aber sehr kampstark gewesen!!!!

Hier Zwei Bilder von meinen erfolg










hoffe es war nicht der letzte lachs für mich in dieser Saison,auch wenn ich ab jetzt nur noch Catch und Release betreiben muss,da ich ja nur einen Lachs mitnehmen darf und die Quoten denke ich auch bald aufgebraucht sind ,es werden nun täglich einige Lachse gefangen!!!

Gruss Christian:vik:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Petri zu deinem fang. Habe heute An der Schleuse in Hvide Sande paar von der größer gesehen und auch ein schön großen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Costas (17. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Gut gemacht Christian #6#6#6 Weiter so :vik:


----------



## Michael_05er (17. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Petri Heil zu Deinem Lachs! Man sieht, dass Ausdauer belohnt wird.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## FangeNichts5 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@ Christian
Petri zum Lachs! Lass ihn dir schmecken!
Hoffentlich komme ich nächstes Jahr auch mal an die Skjern! Hat die letzten Jahre ja nie geklappt|rolleyes

MFG
Timo


----------



## wunderto (17. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Moin,moin!

Ich stehe in den Startlöchern für meinen ersten Familienurlaub in DK ( mit eigener kleiner Family ;-) ) und es geht nach Skaven!

Da ich begeisterter Angler bin aber noch nie an der skjern au oder sonstigem Gewässer in DK war, würde ich mich freuen wenn ich hier den ein oder anderen Tipp bekommen könnte.

Wir fahren die erste Septemberwoche und werden in der nähe von Skaven Strand wohnen. Da wäre nämlich gleich meine erste Frage:
Wo fahre ich von dort am besten an  die skjern ( Hotspot?) und bleibe dabei trotzdem in der Nähe?!


----------



## okram24 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Dickes Petri Christian zum schönen Lachs!

Da hast Du ja richtig Glück gehabt mit der Länge#6!


----------



## Bernd Demmert (17. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

kan man mir bitte die  jährliche Saison der Skjern Au mitteilen ?


----------



## Costas (17. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Bernd Demmert schrieb:


> kan man mir bitte die  jährliche Saison der Skjern Au mitteilen ?



1. April - 30. September.

Bis letztes Jahr war es nur bis zum 15. September.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## salmonking (18. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Danke an euch für eure Glückwünsche,bin auch ziemlich stolz auf den Lachs,und muss auch sagen die std. die ich verbracht habe an der Skjern AU wurden damit belohnt!!!

@wunderto

Es gibt zu viele Hotspots in der Skjern Au und man weiss nie genau wo der Lachs steht,aber wenn du dir ne Tageskarte kaufst bekommst du ja ne Karte mit wo alle Parkplätze auch eingezeichnet sind!!!ansonsten mal bei Costas im Laden vorbeischauen der liegt in Tarm,da kannst du dir auch den einen oder anderen Tipp holen!!!

@okram 

Ja mit dem mass habe ich sehr glück gehabt ,habe ihn auch min. 10mal nachgemessen aber es sollte so sein das ich ihn nachhause nehmen konnte:vik:

Gruss Christian


----------



## wunderto (18. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@ salmonking

danke für deine antwort. das ist ja schon mal sehr hilfreich zu wissen mit der Karte. Denn dann kann ich mir ab jetzt das google und kartenstudium sparen.
ich hoffe, dass wir zur richtigen zeit, am richtigen ort sind.
die fangquote ist schon soweit ausgereizt, dass nur noch tiere unter 75 cm mitgenommen werden dürfen ? ist das richtig?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (18. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



wunderto schrieb:


> @ salmonking
> 
> die fangquote ist schon soweit ausgereizt, dass nur noch tiere unter 75 cm mitgenommen werden dürfen ? ist das richtig?


 
Das ist richtig, seit dem 11.06. ist die Quote für die Lachse >75 cm erreicht, aktuell sind von der Quote der Lachse unter 75 cm 52 "aufgebraucht", es stehen also noch 118 "offen".
Das kann sich allerdings mit dem aktuellen "Ansturm" der Sommerlachse täglich ändern.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## wunderto (19. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

ohje, dann könnte es ja eng für uns werden. Wenn wir erst am 04.09 in skjern antreten, um unser Glück zu versuchen.

Wie sieht es denn mit anderen Arten aus? 

Bestehen bei der Forelle, der Mefo oder anderen Arten auch ähnliche Quotenregelungen?

Ich meine nämlich zu wissen, dass es bei der Mefo die Begrenzung gibt, dass nur ein Fisch pro Jahr entnommen werden darf ?! 
Korrekt?

Gruß wunderto


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (19. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Bei der Meerforelle sind es 2 (zwei) pro Jahr (siehe Anhang), bei den anderen Arten gibt es vielleicht örtliche Begrenzungen, die dann aber auch auf der Karte stehen, vielleicht kann Costas dazu mehr sagen.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Costas (19. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



wunderto schrieb:


> ohje, dann könnte es ja eng für uns werden. Wenn wir erst am 04.09 in skjern antreten, um unser Glück zu versuchen.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit anderen Arten aus?
> 
> ...



Mefo-Schreck kennt sicht gut aus mit Mefos :q. Es ist richtig, 2 pro Jahr daf man behalten, egal ob gefärbt oder nicht. Mindestmass ist 40 cm.

Andere Salmoniden im System: Bachforellen, Äsche und selten auch Steelheads (wilde Regenbogenforellen). Dort gibt es keine Fangbegrenzung, nur ein Mindestmass. Alle Masse sind auf der Angelkarte aufgelistet.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## wunderto (19. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Zuerst Mal.... Danke !

Echt super, dass ihr einem Neuling weiterhelft !#6

Ich gehe dann jetzt mal davon aus, dass ich mit meinem Kollegen keinen Lachs mehr zubereiten kann, um ihn dann mit der Familie zu genießen. In den 2 Wochen wird die Quote ja sicher erreicht sein.

Aber dann hoffen wir, den ein oder anderen Fisch auf die Schuppen zu legen.

Werde gleich zum Shoppen in den Angelladen und ganz oben steht für die Skjern der Toby Abu in Silber. 
Oder widerspricht mir jemand und hat nen besseren Tipp?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (19. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Costas schrieb:


> Mefo-Schreck kennt sicht gut aus mit Mefos :q. Es ist richtig, 2 pro Jahr daf man behalten, egal ob gefärbt oder nicht. Mindestmass ist 40 cm.


Danke für die Blumen #h Mein Nick-Name ist eben Verpflichtung  aber ich verfolge die tolle Entwicklung der Skjern Au schon mit Freudentränen auch schon seit ein paar Jahren :q obwohl ich in den letzten Jahren es nicht selber dorthin geschafft habe. 
Aber im nächsten Jahr ist ein Besuch im April schon eingeplant:vik: da werde ich Dich sicher vor/während des Urlaubs mal "belästigen"#h mit Fragen und Co.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Costas (19. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



wunderto schrieb:


> Zuerst Mal.... Danke !
> 
> Echt super, dass ihr einem Neuling weiterhelft !#6
> 
> ...



*Ich! *Zu dünn für die Skjern Au um dieser Zeit. 

@Mefo-Schreck
Kannst Du gern machen. Du weisst schon, welche Aussichten auf Dich dann schon warten. Hoffentlich wirde der Winter nicht wieder so kalt sein, sonst kommen die Lachse wie diese Saison schon etwas später.


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



			
				Costas;3044958[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Ich! Zu dünn für die Skjern Au um dieser Zeit. *[/COLOR]
> 
> @Mefo-Schreck
> Kannst Du gern machen. Du weisst schon, welche Aussichten auf Dich dann schon warten. Hoffentlich wirde der Winter nicht wieder so kalt sein, sonst kommen die Lachse wie diese Saison schon etwas später.


 


Hallo Costas,#h

ich kann mir unter dieser Aussage nichts vorstellen.Würdest
du es extra für mich etwas genauer erklären? :m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## wunderto (19. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Mhm.... ?! 

Okay wenn der Toby von Abu zu dünn ist, was schlägt ein alter Hase denn sonst so vor?
Aber mit Naturfarben liege ich schon richtig ?!
Lieber dunkel als grell !


----------



## Costas (19. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Mit zu dünn meine ich zu schmal. Dadurch lässen sich schmale Blinker schlecht durch die Strümmung führen. Breitere, löffelformige Blinker, die speziell für das Angeln von Lachsen gemacht sind, eignen sich besser an der Skjern Au.

Jürgen, erinnerst Du Dich an diesen Blinker, den ich Dir damals ans Herz gelegt habe? Der war der Namsos ind Farben kupfer/rot und kupfer/schwarz. Der ist gerade sehr fängig hier. Boardie Salmonking hatte damit letzte Woche innerhalb von 2 Tagen 3 Lachse am Haken gehabt. Bei den ersten 2 hat er Pech gehabt, beim dritten ist ihm die sichere Landung geglückt (s. Bericht und Bilder weiter oben). Einige andere Angler hatten damit auch Erfolg gehabt und jetzt wollen ihn alle haben. 

Es gibt auch viele andere Blinker und vor allem Spinner zu finden, die speziel für das Lachsangeln an Flüssen mit starken Strömmung gemacht sind. Die mögen selten in Deutschland sein, aber in den Skandinavischen Ländern sieht man sie fast überall.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Costas schrieb:


> Mit zu dünn meine ich zu schmal. Dadurch lässen sich schmale Blinker schlecht durch die Strümmung führen. Breitere, löffelformige Blinker, die speziell für das Angeln von Lachsen gemacht sind, eignen sich besser an der Skjern Au.
> 
> *Jürgen, erinnerst Du Dich an diesen Blinker, den ich Dir damals ans Herz gelegt habe?* Der war der Namsos ind Farben kupfer/rot und kupfer/schwarz. Der ist gerade sehr fängig hier. Boardie Salmonking hatte damit letzte Woche innerhalb von 2 Tagen 3 Lachse am Haken gehabt. Bei den ersten 2 hat er Pech gehabt, beim dritten ist ihm die sichere Landung geglückt (s. Bericht und Bilder weiter oben). Einige andere Angler hatten damit auch Erfolg gehabt und jetzt wollen ihn alle haben.
> 
> ...


 


@ Costas,#h

da muß ich i.M. leider passen. Werde ihn mir aber demnächst
bei dir noch mal anschauen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (19. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Costas,#h
> 
> da muß ich i.M. leider passen. Werde ihn mir aber demnächst
> bei dir noch mal anschauen.:m
> ...



Hallo Jürgen

Du kennst ihn doch....den hast Du auch probiert. Es war der breite Löffel bei 25 g und Du hast gelobt, wie gut die Führung ist. 

Gruss Costas

P.S.: Willkommen zurück "an der Front"


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen
> 
> *Du kennst ihn doch.*...den hast Du auch probiert. Es war der breite Löffel bei 25 g und Du hast gelobt, wie gut die Führung ist.
> 
> ...


 


Ich glaube,die 20 Jahre Unterschied machen sich doch bemerkbar.|kopfkrat
Bin wohl noch nicht so ganz wieder an der Front angekommen.Freue mich aber drauf, wenn du meine Gedächtnislücken bei einem Bier wieder auffüllst.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Oliver  Bonkamp (22. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Hallo zusammen,

in den vergangenen Wochen habe ich hier häufig gestöbert. Die Nachricht, dass vermehrt Lachse gefangen werden, erreichte mich vergangene Woche in Hvide Sande. Als ich dann noch hunderte dieser schönen Fische vor der Schleuse erblickte, war es um mich geschehen. Kurz um besorgte ich mir eine Tageslizenz, bekam hilfreiche Tipps und tigerte am vergangenen Donnerstag los.

Erster Wurf, erster Spinner weg. Mein super Verbindungsknoten zwischen geflochtener und monofiler Schnur hatte nicht gehalten. In der Folge den Schnellverbinder zwischengeschaltet und weiter gings. Nach ca. zehn weiteren Würfen bekam ich (Glücksschwein) meinen Lachsbiss, mitten in der Strömung, und dort blieb der Bursche auch!!! Er wanderte mit mir den Fluss entlang bis zur nächsten Biegung in ca. 400m Entfernung. Eine weitere Verfolgung war nicht mehr möglich, da Büsche direkt am Flussufer standen. Somit musste ich ihn härter rannehmen, er legte sich auf die Seite und war bereit zum keschern. Nur reichte mein Kescher nicht über das Schilffeld, es fehlten 20cm (mein lieber Peter). So zog ich den Lachs über die ersten Schilfhalme und wollte ihn dann keschern, kam aber nicht unter ihn.

Also hieß es weiter ziehen bis, ja bis der Haken ausschlitzte. Ein beherzter Sprung ins Wasser und den klassischen Schwanzgriff, den Lachs aus dem Wasser und ans Land gewuchtet - ein Schrei der Freude.

Mein erster Lachs - 72cm - also Maß und nicht Übermaß.

Adrenalin pur, am ganzen Körper am zittern - eine tolle Erfahrung.

Petri ich komme wieder.

Bone


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Hallo Bone,#h

herzlichen Glückwunsch.Toller Fisch und aufregender Drill.
Du hast ihn dir verdient.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Havoerred (22. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@ Bone

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Fang.:vik:

Viele Grüße Havoerred


----------



## wunderto (23. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

moin!

@bone:

herzlichen glückwunsch! hört sich tierisch aufregend an!

hat jemand neue daten zur lachsquote ?!

gruß wunderto


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



salmonking schrieb:


> hoffe es war nicht der letzte lachs für mich in dieser Saison,auch wenn ich ab jetzt nur noch Catch und Release betreiben muss,da ich ja nur einen Lachs mitnehmen darf und die Quoten denke ich auch bald aufgebraucht sind ,es werden nun täglich einige Lachse gefangen!!!





Was du da machst ist ganz große Klasse und hat den gleichen Effekt, wie wenn du den nach dem Drill vollkommen verausgabten Lachs schädeln würdest.
Ein wirklich vorbildliches Verhalten, Lachse kaputt zu angeln, die dann so geschwächt nicht mehr am Laichgeschäft teilnehmen können oder direkt sterben.


----------



## Dorschjäger (23. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@ Oliver Bonkamp

Ein dickes Petri Heil zu diesem tollen Fisch. Die Bilder sind Klasse, mach weiter so.


----------



## Oliver  Bonkamp (23. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Vielen Dank für eure Glückwünsche. Beim Gedanken an den atemberaubenden Drill geht mein Puls noch heute in die Höhe.

Kurz noch zu Mr. Spock. Schade, dass man hier immer wieder derart unsensible und platte Meinungsäusserungen lesen muss. Catch and release ist üblich und auf jeden Fall besser, als jeden Fisch abzuschlagen. Nachvollziehbar ist allerdings der Ausspruch, dass die releasten Lachse dann sicherlich geschwächt sind! Nur das kann man auch anders kommunizieren! Bei einer, wie an der Skjern Au, praktizierten Quotenregelung ist catch and release üblich, einfach unumgänglich. Und man fängt in der Skjern Au nicht nur Lachse sondern hat gute Chancen auf eine Bachforelle, einen Barsch oder einen Hecht.

Petri und auf ein weiterhin faires Miteinander.
Bone


----------



## FangeNichts5 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@ Oliver Bonkamp
Glückwunsch zum Lachs! Ich weiß nicht, ob ich dem Fisch hinterhergesprungen wäre, obwohl, nach nem nervenaufreibendem Drill möchte man ja auch sein verdientes Gold (oder eben Silber) in den Händen halten. Und kulinarisch uninteressant sind die Lachse ja auch nicht|rolleyes

@ Mr. Sprock
Oliver hat alles gesagt, was zu sagen ist... (@ Oliver#6)

MFG
Timo


----------



## Costas (23. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Hallo

Zu der aktuellen Fangstatistik /  restl. Fangquote: Man darf noch ca. 110 Lachse zw. 60-75 cm  behalten.

Mein Kommentar zum Catch & Release an der Skjern Au.  Insgesamt gibt es 2 Punkte, die man bei einer solchen Diskussion berücksichtigen  sollte.

*1.) Wie stark ist der Lachsbestand   gefährdet?*
Bis vor ca. 10 Jahre war der Lachs an der Skjern Au  stark gefährdet. Es wurden jährlich nur noch ca. 100 Stk. gefangen. In den  letzten Jahre hat man über 1000 Stk. gefangen. Trotzdem wurde in 2010 eine  Fangquote eingeführt, was für viele auf Unverständnis gestossen ist. Man hatte letztes Jahr einen Bestand von ca. 3-4'000  Fische geschätzt. Während der Saison 2010 wurden so viele Aufgänge gesichtet wie  noch nie zuvor. Man spricht von einem geschätzten Bestand von 6'000-10'000  Fische. Neue Stichproben werden bald den genauer Bestand und die zukünftigen  Quoten bestimmen. Die Bestandesaussichten sind also sehr gut.

*2.) Wie sind die Überlebenchancen eines  ausgedrillten Lachses?*
Wissenschaftliche Erfahrungen haben erwiesen, dass  die Überlebenschancen eines Lachses bei Einhaltung folgender Regeln zw. 95-100%  besteht:


Lachs so schnell als möglich  zurücksetzen. Am besten innerhalb von 30 Sekunden
Wenn möglich, den Haken im Wasser  entfernen
Eine Handlandung ist anzustreben. Vermeide an Plätze  zu angeln, wo keine Handlandung möglich ist.
Anheben des Lachses in der Luft durch Halten an den  Schwanz kann den Rückgrad des Lachses schaden
Den Fisch nur mit nassen Händen berühren
Nachdem der Haken entfernt ist, halte den Lachs mit  einer Hand am Schwanz und mit der anderen unter dem Bauch. Halte ihn leicht  gegen die Strömmung und führe ihn sanft nach vorne und nach hinten. Wenn der  Fisch seine Kräfte wieder aufgetankt hat und versucht zu fliehen, einfach  loslassen.
Fotografiere nur wenn möglich und mit grosser  Vorsicht.
Kann man nicht innerhalb einer vernünftiger Zeit den  Haken enfernen, dann die Schnur oder noch besser den Haken abschneiden und den Fisch  wieder frei lassen
Es versteht sich von selbst, dass man den Fisch  nicht wiegen sollte

Das sind alle Regel, die mir jetzt einfallen.  Vielleicht kann sie jemand ergänzen. 

Ich empfehle Anfänger die  Handlandung von Salmoniden bei kleineren Fische zu üben, bevor sie sich an  Lachsenflüssen begeben.

Dazu möchte ich nochmals erinnern, dass man an der  Skjern Au nur widerhakenlos angeln darf. 

Wie schon oben geschrieben, bietet der Fluss auch  zahlreiche andere Fischarten, wie Meerforellen, Bachforellen, Äsche, Barsche und  nicht zuletzt eine Überpopulation an Hechte. Es wird zur Zeit in der Region gern gesehen,  wenn man die massigen Hechte tötet, da sie die kleinen Salmoniden essen bzw. verdrängen.  Hören alle auf zu Angeln, nachdem sie 1 Lachs gefangen haben, dann stimmt wieder  das Gleichgewicht Hechte-Salmoniden nicht.

Auf der andere Seite kann ich es vollkommen  verstehen, wenn einer sagt, mir reicht 1 Lachs, ich versuche es woanders oder  nächstes Jahr an der Skjern Au wieder. 

Ich möchte hier die Diskussion nicht anheizen. Es  geht mir vielmehr darum, diese Informationen an Neulinge des Lachsangelns oder  Freunde des Angelns an der Skjern Au weiterzugeben.

Viele Grüsse #h

Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Zu der aktuellen Fangstatistik / restl. Fangquote: Man darf noch ca. 110 Lachse zw. 60-75 cm behalten.
> 
> ...


 



*Hallo Costas,#h*

*ein wirklich sachlicher und informativer Bericht.#6*
*Jetzt sollten auch die letzten "Klugscheixxer" aufge-*
*klärt sein.*

*Gruß*
*Jürgen |wavey:*


----------



## okram24 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@Oliver Bonkamp: Petri zu dem schönen Fang! Und danke für den super Bericht!

@Costas: |good:


----------



## salmonking (23. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@Oliver Bonkamp 

Petri zu deinen Lachs ,und den schönen Bericht ,und zum Drill den kann ich nur bestätigen das er sehr atemberaubend ist!!!

@Mr. Spock

Tut mir leid ,aber zu dir fällt mir leider nix ein!!!und deine Wortwahl schon garnet,deshalb diskutiere ich erst garnet mit dir!!!

@Costas 

Guter Post von dir und sehr informativ für einsteiger!!!!

Gruss Christian


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Zu der aktuellen Fangstatistik /  restl. Fangquote: Man darf noch ca. 110 Lachse zw. 60-75 cm  behalten.
> 
> ...






Hallo,

erst mal ging es bei meinem Betrag um das gezielte C&R Lachsangeln aus reinem Spaß an der Drillfreude.

Danke für deinen Beitrag.
Für mich fehlt die wichtigste Angabe und zwar die Wassertemperatur / der Sauerstoffgehalt auf die sich deine "wissenschaftlichen" Angaben beziehen.

"Wissenschaftlich" sage ich jetzt einfach mal, dass die Überlebenschance eines im Sommer bei hohen Wassertemperaturen und niedrigstem Sauerstoff kaputt gedrillten Lachses bei 5-10% liegen.
Im Winter mögen deine Zahlen stimmen.

TL


----------



## Costas (23. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> erst mal ging es bei meinem Betrag um das gezielte C&R Lachsangeln aus reinem Spaß an der Drillfreude.
> 
> ...



Ich antworte - wie immer - nur sachlich und nur so gut ich kann. Bin selbst kein Wissenschaftler und beziehe meine Angaben von Berichten. Dazu lernen kann man immer .

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass diese Behauptung für andere, südlichere Regionen und vor allem für auch andere Salmoniden stimmt. Hier sagt man, wenn die Temperatur unter 16 Grad ist, dann sind die Überlebenschancen des Lachses nahezu 100% (vorausgesetzt natürlich man macht ein vorsichtiges C&R). 

An denen wenigen Sommertagen, wo der Wasserstand extrem niedrig ist, mit wenig Sauerstoff und die Temperaturen knapp  über 16 Grad steigen, fängt man ohnehin nur wenige Lachse.

Ob dann die Überlebenschancen so niedrig sind wie 5-10%, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich habe gelesen, dass bei Temperaturen von 18 bis 20 Grad die Überlebenschancen bei 20% liegen. Ob 5 oder 20% ist es egal. Meiner Meinung nach ist dann das Risiko zu gross, um auf Lachsenjagd zu gehen.  

Ich werde mal demnächst beim Dänischen Wildlachszentrum nachfragen, ob an heissen Sommertagen an der Skjern Au Konditionen entstehen, wo ein ausgedriltler Lachs solche niedrige Überlebenschancen hat.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Danke für deine umfangreichen Infos - auch für die, welche jetzt nicht die aktuelle C&R-Geschichte betreffen, sondern auch für die vielen Berichte über das / die Gewässer dort und für die Bilder und Geschichten!


----------



## Pinn (24. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> erst mal ging es bei meinem Betrag um das gezielte C&R Lachsangeln aus reinem Spaß an der Drillfreude.
> 
> ...



Moin Mr. Sprock,

"wissenschaftlich" würde ich die Überlebenschance eines "kaputt gedrillten Lachses" im Sommer wie im Winter bei ca. 0 Prozent einordnen. Seine Chancen, sich im Laichgeschäft mit seinen Genen einbringen zu können, wären mit ihm gestorben.

Das hast Du sicher nicht so gemeint. Dir geht es darum, im Drill und nach der Landung mit gefangenen Lachsen möglichst schonend umzugehen, da sie nach Erreichen der Quote zurückgesetzt werden müssen. Ich vermute, da sind wir beide einer Meinung.

Die Devise kann nur sein, energischer Drill nach dem Biss und behutsame Landung sowie schnelles Zurücksetzen. Dann überstehen die Lachse das auch bei höheren Wassertemperaturen. Wer allerdings ein moralisches Problem mit den C&R-Bestimmungen für Lachse in DK hat, sollte nach meiner Meinung auf Kutterangeln ausweichen oder noch besser Golf spielen. 

Gruß, Werner


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



Pinn schrieb:


> Moin Mr. Sprock,
> 
> "wissenschaftlich" würde ich die Überlebenschance eines "kaputt gedrillten Lachses" im Sommer wie im Winter bei ca. 0 Prozent einordnen. Seine Chancen, sich im Laichgeschäft mit seinen Genen einbringen zu können, wären mit ihm gestorben.
> 
> ...


Das ist gut Werner 
Gruß Roland ):vik::vik::q#6


----------



## wunderto (30. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Hallo und guten Morgen ;-) !

Sooo, nur noch 5 mal schlafen ! Dann geht es los an die Skjern Au !|supergri

Kann mir da vielleicht noch Mal jemand die aktuellen Zahlen zur Lachsquote zuspielen ? 

Vielleicht kann ich mich ja schon jetzt voll und ganz auf den kapitalen Hecht konzentrieren ?!


Schon Mal danke im voraus !


Gruß wunderto


----------



## Costas (30. August 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



wunderto schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Morgen ;-) !
> 
> Sooo, nur noch 5 mal schlafen ! Dann geht es los an die Skjern Au !|supergri
> 
> ...



Hallo

Man darf noch ca. 75 Stk. behalten. Wenn man denkt, dass man jetyt im Durschnitt ca. 10-20 Lachse pro Tag fängt und davon nur ca. 3-5 behalten werden, dann.....können sich die Hechte freuen, wenn Du kommst.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## wunderto (3. September 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Moin, Moin! 

Ich würde gern noch ein letztes mal
Mit der Frage nach der lachsquote 
Nerven;-) !
Morgen ist es nun endlich soweit und 
Ich würd gern wissen, ob noch Lachse 
" offen" sind?! 


Viele Grüße wunderto


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. September 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Aktuell sind von der Quote von 170 Lachsen <75 cm 118 gefangen, als noch 52 "offen".
Unter www.skjernaasam.dk kannst Du das auch selber immer aktuell nachlesen.
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Costas (3. September 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Hallo

Gestern ist es mir auch gelungen, einen Lachs zu fangen. Es war nur ein kleiner bei 62 cm, hat aber sehr viel Spass gemacht. 

Nach einem harten Arbeitstag habe ich mir 2 Stunden an der Skjern Au gegönnt. Die gewünschten Plätze waren gut besucht und bin stattdessen an die unterste Strecke der Omme Au ausgewichen, wo ich meine Ruhe haben könnte. Die Omme Au ist ein Seitenläufer der Skjern Au und gehört zum gleichen System bzw. dort gelten auch die gleichen Regelungen und Fangquoten. 

Es gab genug Wasser im System und die Strömmung war relativ hoch. Es war ein warmer, sonniger Abend und windstill. An einer Stelle, wo ich den Lachs vermutet habe, habe ich angefangen Würfe stromaufwärts zu machen. Jedes Mal habe ich mich etwas mehr dieser optimalen Stelle genähert. Beim 4. oder 5. Wurf kam der Biss. Der Fisch hat stark gekämpft und hat ca. 3 Mal viel Schnur genommen. Als ich gemerkt habe, dass er nicht so gross war und wissend, dass meine geflochtene stark genug war, habe ich ihn schnell (nach ca. 2 Minuten) zu mir gezogen, im Wasser vom Haken befreit und wieder frei gesetzt.  Schon nach 5 Sekunden halten konnte er mit eigenen Kräfte wegschwimmen. Ein Resultat des schnellen Drills. Nur in der letzen Sekunde konnte mir noch dieses Foto "gelingen". Man sieht, wie er sich nach links dreht und wegschwimmt.

http://img534.*ih.us/img534/8942/laksommesept2010.jpg

Gruss
Costas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Petri!!!! 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## okram24 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Dickes Petri, Costas!!!


----------



## Havoerred (4. September 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@Costas

auch von mir ein dickes Petri zu dem Lachs.

Ich werde noch heute an die Skjern fahren und bis Montag bleiben. Sollte es zu voll sein, hatte ich mir auch die Nebenflüsse vorgenommen.

Viele Grüße
Havoerred


----------



## Michael_05er (4. September 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Hi Costas,
auch von mir Petri Heil zum Lachs und ein großes Lob, dass Du den Fisch schnell gedrillt und schnell released hast, ohne Wert auf gute Fotos zu legen! Grüße, Michael


----------



## Pinn (12. September 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Moin Costas,

auch von mir Glückwunsche zu dem Lachs. Ich wünsche Dir im Restseptember noch einen entnahmefähigen Lachs von 74,5 cm, an dem was dran ist. Viel Glück! #h

Musste den Urlaub leider beenden und zurückfahren, als es an der Skjern nach einigen Tagen Flaute (viel Sonne und den ganzen Tag blauer Himmel bei Ostwind) wieder richtig spannend wurde. Ich war das zehnte Mal an der Skjern, trotzdem wird es mir hier nie langweilig. Je besser ich die Skjern und die Nebenflüsse kennenlerne, umso interessanter werden sie für mich. Die Skjern macht süchtig! 

Leider habe ich diesmal in zwei Wochen keinen Lachs und keine Mefo landen können, aber hammerharte Fischkontakte hatte ich schon. Oft an Stellen, die für Keschern nicht geeignet sind, weil da vier Meter Ufervegetation zwischen sind. Die sogenannten Lachshaken mit zwei Spitzen und angedrücktem Widerhaken taugen da nix, weil wenn die freie Spitze im Uferbewuchs hängenbleibt, löst sich auch oft die Hakenspitze im Maul.

Die Skjern muss man Meter für Meter abwandern, um sie richtig kennenzulernen. Leider hat sie nicht das klare Wasser wie Flüsse in Norwegen oder Kanada, wo man die Fische sieht. Aber den Fluss kann man an vielen Stellen lesen und die Gumpen erahnen, wo Lachse stehen.

Nächstes Jahr im April komme ich wieder. #h

Gruß, Werner


----------



## _seabass_hunter (12. September 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Bin auch wieder da ,und kann mich den "Pinn" anschliessen-super Fluß.Leider konnte auch ich kein Lax fangen in der Woche ,obwohl  wir fast nur am Angeln waren.-((
Auch an der Skjern wird der Fluß dir kein Lax schenken.
Schönen Gruß Roland


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (13. September 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Seit gestern ist nun auch die "kleine Quote" für Lachse unter 75 cm aufgebraucht, wer nun einen Lachs an der Skjern Au fängt, *MUSS* ihn auch wieder releasen, die Saison geht ja noch bis 30. September.
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Costas (13. September 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@Werner

Ja, wirklich Schade, dass es diesmal nicht für einen Fisch gereicht hat. Du hast ja aber schon einen richtig grossen Lachs letztes Jahren (oder war es vor 2 Jahren?) gefangen....einige angeln hier seit 30 Jahren und so was ist ihnen noch nicht geklückt. 

@Roland

Du hast es hartnäckig versucht, leider war das Glück nicht auf Deiner Seite. Wenigstens hat Dein Kumpel 3 Stk. (nicht wahr?) in der gleichen Zeit und Ort fangen können. Manchmal ist das Leben/Angeln unfair |supergri

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## _seabass_hunter (14. September 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Hallo Costas
Ja ,da hast du  Recht,der Lukas hatte 3 Stück (74,5+76 und 86 cm|uhoh:gefangen :q#d und ich hatte leider kein glück.Es ist sehr schwer in dem Fluß ein Fisch zufangen ,wenn man die Stellen nicht kennt!Aber das macht nichts ich komme wieder|supergri#h
Gruß Roland


----------



## *Esoxhunter* (19. September 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Ich bin in der zweiten Oktoberwoche endlich mal wieder bei Euch im Norden und möchte gern mal mein Glück in den Nebenflüssen der SkiernAu versuchen. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen zu der Jahreszeit mit Gerät und Stellen ?
|kopfkrat


----------



## Costas (19. September 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



*Esoxhunter* schrieb:


> Ich bin in der zweiten Oktoberwoche endlich mal wieder bei Euch im Norden und möchte gern mal mein Glück in den Nebenflüssen der SkiernAu versuchen. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen zu der Jahreszeit mit Gerät und Stellen ?
> |kopfkrat



Hallo

Die Schonzeit an der SKjern Au und deren wichtigsten Nebenflüsse endet am 30. September. Es gibt einen Teil im östlichtsten Teil der Omme Au, der bis zum 31.10. befischbar ist. Persönlich habe ich dort keine Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich habe gehört, dass man dort mit viel Glück eine Bachforelle oder Äsche erwischen kann. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (20. September 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

@ Esoxhunter
Da in der Skjern Au und ihren Nebenflüssen nach dem 30. September Schluss ist (wie auch Costas schon schrieb), empfehle ich da eher die Flüsse in Südwestjütland wie Vidau, Brede Au, Bröns Au und Ribe Au. Bei denen endet die Saison erst Ende Oktober. Diese Auen bieten Lachse (wenn auch nicht so viel wie die Skjern Au) und gute MeFos, teilweise auch schöne Bachforellen. Je kleiner die Flüsse sind (wie z.B. die kleine Bröns Au nördlich von Skarbaek), umso wichtiger ist allerdings ein ausreichend hoher Wasserstand, dass die Salmoniden aufsteigen, je "goldener" der Oktober umso "blecherner" sind die Fangaussichten, d.h. ein paar Spritzer Regen sind da echt erwünscht, klares Niedrigwasser ist absolut kontraproduktiv.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Havoerred (20. September 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



*Esoxhunter* schrieb:


> Ich bin in der zweiten Oktoberwoche endlich mal wieder bei Euch im Norden und möchte gern mal mein Glück in den Nebenflüssen der SkiernAu versuchen. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen zu der Jahreszeit mit Gerät und Stellen ?
> |kopfkrat



Hallo Esoxhunter, 
wie schon geschrieben ist die Skjern mit den Nebenflüssen überwiegend dicht.
Etwas nördlicher liegt die Karup A die noch bis 31.10. geöffnet ist. Immer wieder gut für eine große Mefo.
Gruß Havoerred


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. September 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



*Esoxhunter* schrieb:


> Ich bin in der zweiten Oktoberwoche endlich mal wieder bei Euch im Norden und möchte gern mal mein Glück in den Nebenflüssen der SkiernAu versuchen. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen zu der Jahreszeit mit Gerät und Stellen ?
> |kopfkrat


 


Kommt auch die Konge A in Frage? Ist nach meinen Infos
bis 31.10. offen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## *Esoxhunter* (21. September 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkratVielen Dank für die vielen Tip´s !!!
Ich muss mich jetzt erst mal orientieren.
Wir sind in Norre Nebel und ich möchte ja auch nicht erst lange mit dem Auto unterwegs sein. 
Aber der Fisch der tausend - Würfe wär schon ne´gute Sache. Aber wie ???
Die Köder vom Küstenangeln werd ich wohl vergessen können oder ?

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. September 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



*Esoxhunter* schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkratVielen Dank für die vielen Tip´s !!!
> Ich muss mich jetzt erst mal orientieren.
> Wir sind in Norre Nebel und ich möchte ja auch nicht erst lange mit dem Auto unterwegs sein.
> Aber der Fisch der tausend - Würfe wär schon ne´gute Sache. Aber wie ???
> ...


 



Norre Nebel ist ja nicht weit von der Konge A entfernt.Ich
würde zusätzlich zur Spinne mal eine Posenrute und Würmer
mitnehmen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## salmonking (21. September 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Achtung Achtung!!!

Bitte aufpassen beim releasen von Fischen!!!

Hier ein kleines Beispiel :m

http://www.fischfang-videos.de/hecht-attacke-362.php

Gruss Christian


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. September 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



salmonking schrieb:


> Achtung Achtung!!!
> 
> Bitte aufpassen beim releasen von Fischen!!!
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Christian,#h

ich will doch gar nicht releasen.#d
Ich bin ein Pottfischer,frage mal Costas.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (22. September 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Kommt auch die Konge A in Frage? Ist nach meinen Infos
> bis 31.10. offen.:m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


Ja die Konge Au ist bis zum 31.10. offen und bietet neben MeFos und Lachsen auch noch Bachforellen, Regenbigenforellen und Äschen.
Karten gibt es online über http://www.dagkort.dk/?p=assoc&assoc=2 oder auch bei folgenden Geschäften:

*Angelladen Ribe*, Nederdammen 23, DK-6760 Ribe
Telefon DK: (0045) 75 42 57 00
*Gasthof "Kongeåkroen"*, Kongeåvej 4, DK-6650 Brørup-Foldingbro
Telefon DK: (0045) 75 38 10 39
*Vejen Touristinformation*, Lindegade 10, DK-6600 Vejen
Telefon DK: (0045) 75 36 26 96, eMail: post@vejentourist.dk
Obere Strecke (Vejen Å) *Svends Kiosk*, Nørregade 62, DK-6600 Vejen
Telefon DK: (0045) 75 38 10 39
Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## FischFan (22. September 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

#h
Karten gibts auch in Vilslev in einem Hotel dessen Namen ich vergessen hab und auch bei der Touristeninfo in Ribe.

120 dkr für 24 Stunden Fischen. Startzeit trägt man selbst ein.
Gilt auch für die Sneum Au. Würde ich für Lachs bevorzugen.

Ich war dort Anfang August, leider VOR dem ganzen Regen.
Wenns dunkel wurde hörte man die Fische springen, nur beißen wollten sie nicht.

So denn, Gutes Gelingen


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (24. September 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Wie vorher schon erwähnt sind Sneum Au, Konge Au und Holsted Au noch bis zum 31.10. zum fischen offen, die Lachsquote dort ist allerdings auch schon "ausgefischt" (*Laksekvoter opbrugt ved Kongeå, Sneum og Holsted Å) *wie man hier http://sportsfiskeren.dk/sidste-nyt-om-laksekvoter-i-vadehavsaaerne nachlesen kann.
auch hier ist für Lachse nur noch C & R angesagt.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Um das Thema "Lachse in der Skjern Au" mal für dieses Jahr abzurunden:
Seit dem 1.Oktober ist das Saisonende erreicht, inzwischen sind auch die Fänge der "Spätmelder" in den Statistiken eingetrudelt.
Und wieder hat es an der Skjern Au ein Rekord-Ergebnis gegeben, ein Ergebnis für das man vor 10 Jahren noch als Phantast abgetan worden wäre, wenn man dieses so vorausgesagt hätte.
Im Jahr 2010 wurden vom 1.April bis 30. September in der Skjern Au und ihren Nebengewässern (Vorgod Au und Omme Au) *1148 Lachse (!!) mit einem Durchschnittgewicht (!) von 5,58 Kg gefangen, das ergibt ein Gesamt-Fanggewicht von über 6,4 Tonnen!* 
Das erreichen/übertreffen auch in Schweden und Norwegen nicht viele Flüsse.
Dazu kommt noch eine knappe Tonne Meerforellen (352 Stück à durchschnittlich 2,62 Kg-->923 Kg).
Wahrlich ein sehr gutes Ergebnis.
Wenn man sich dazu die Grafik anschaut (siehe mein angehängtes Bild) ist die Entwicklung echt sensationell.
Ich ziehe hier ausdrücklich ganz tief meinen Hut vor der Renaturierungs- und Besatzpolitik der Dänen. Die zeigen wie man sowas macht! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hier werden nämlich die Einnahmen aus dem Verkauf des dänischen Fishereischeines (Fisketegn) wirklich für fischereiliche Zwecke verwendet und versickern nicht wie in DE die Fischereiabgabe irgendwo in den Landeshaushalten.


----------



## Michael_05er (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Schön zu sehen, dass es mit den Lachsen aufwärts geht (und nicht nur flußaufwärts |rolleyes). Da zahlt man auch gerne die extra-Karte für die Gewässer-Abschnitte, wenn das Geld dann ins Gewässer und die Fischhege gesteckt wird. Und wenn das so weitergeht, muss ich ja irgendwann auch meinen Lachs fangen, in einigen Jahren stehen die ja gestapelt in der Skjern. Da kann ich ja nicht mehr anders als einen zu fangen (ich muss nur wieder einen Urlaub in der Gegend hinkriegen :c)

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

*Hallo Costas,#h*

*würde mich sehr freuen,wenn du auch im neuen Jahr **die Federführung im Thread übernehmen würdest.:m*
*Einen Besseren können wir nicht finden.#6*


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## volkerm (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Hallo,

bin leider jetzt erst auf den Thread gestossen.
Meine erste Frau fing dort einen Lachs Mitte der 90er, das war schon eine kleine Sensation.
Nach Misserfolgen habe ich die Region dann nicht mehr besucht.
Wenn ich die Statistik so sehe, kann das mittlerweile gezielt lohnen.
Ich habe jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen; welche Abschnitte und Jahreszeiten bringen denn die größten Chancen?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung Skjern Au*

Hallo volkerma,

Was die erfolgreichsten Strecken und Zeiten angeht, so will ich Dir zuerst die Homepage der an der Skjern beheimateten Vereine ans Herz legen, nämlich www.skjernaasam.dk.
Die Seite ist zwar hauptsächlich auf dänisch, aber Statistiken sind eben auch international verständlich (auf der HP unter "Fiskeriet-->Fangststatistik-->aussuchen ob MeFo oder Lachs und welches Jahr). Dort kannst Du unter den detaillierten Statistiken welche Strecken, welche Zeiten und welche Köder am besten sind.
Rein statistisch ist die beste Strecke die bei Borris allerdings ist diese eben auch die am meisten besuchte, diese Statistik ist also nicht 100% aussagefähig.
Was allerdings deutlich ist, sind die erfolgreichsten Jahreszeiten, der Trend hat sich nun über viele Jahre deutlich manifestiert. In den ersten 4-6 Wochen der Saison (Start 1. April) wird gut gefangen und die Lachse sind durchschnittlich am grössten. Das Durchschnittsgewicht der gefangenen Lachse 2010 im April (187 Stück) betrug über 7 Kg.
Die weitaus meisten Lachse, wenn auch durchschnittlich dann kleiner (typische Sommerlachse), werden dann von Anfang/Mitte August bis zum Saisonende (30.09.) gefangen. Von den insgesamt 1148 Lachsen der 2010er Saison wurden alleine 753 in den letzten 2 Monaten der Saison gefangen.
Die Monate Mai (96 Stück), Juni (68), Juli (44) fielen zahlenmässig ein wenig ab.
Dieser Trend ist auch in den Jahren vorher zu beobachten.
Wenn ich also eine Urlaub mit den bestmöglichen Chancen machen wollte würde ich in den letzten 6 Wochen der Saison fahren und gleichzeitig um ein bisschen Regen (erhöhter Wasserstand) beten |supergri.
Allerdings kann es sein dass zu dieser Zeit dann zumindest das Jahres-Entnahmekontingent der grossen Lachse (170 Stück grösser 75 cm) schon "ausgefischt" ist und Du einen Lachs über 75 cm dann ohne wenn und aber zurücksetzen musst. 2010 war das Kontingent der Lachse über 75 cm schon Anfang Juni "durch".
Das Entnahme-Kontingent der kleinen Lachse unter 75 cm (ebefalls 170 Stück) war 2010 dann Anfang September ausgefischt, danach mussten alle Lachse wieder released werden. 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------

